# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Medicatie geven aan kinderen met ADHD is goed

## Leontien

In Trouw: 

Honderden psychiaters zijn de komende dagen bijeen in Maastricht voor hun jaarcongres. Het thema is diagnostiek in discussie. Eén van de hangijzers is de aandachtsstoornis ADHD. Steeds meer kinderen  en nu ook volwassenen  worden voor jaren op pillen. Ze helpen een tijdje, maar hebben ook bijwerkingen. Niet iedereen is gelukkig met snelle diagnoses en langdurig slikken. 

ADHD zegt iets over de draagkracht en tolerantie van de sociale omgeving van het kind, zegt Batstra. Maar het is het kind dat in zijn eentje het stempel ADHD moet dragen. Begrijp me goed, sommige kinderen zijn enorm geholpen met de diagnose en met medicijnen. De psychiatrie kan voor deze ouders een redding zijn. Mijn probleem is dat ook lastig, maar volkomen normaal kindgedrag steeds vaker het label van een psychiatrische ziekte krijgt.

Edo Nieweg is jeugdpsychiater bij Lentis: Toen ik begon, twintig jaar geleden, deden we veel met spel-, gezins-en gedragstherapie Nu schrijf ik veel meer medicatie voor. Het zijn in de psychiatrie altijd golfbewegingen: we zitten nu in een biologische fase. Meer dan de helft van de recepten die ik schrijf, betreffen ADHD-middelen.

ADHD is geen ziekte, maar slechts een beschrijving van symptomen. Een kind dat hyperactief is, niet luistert, zich slecht kan concentreren, makkelijk is afgeleid, altijd alles kwijt is, vergeetachtig is, er alles uitflapt, nauwelijks stil kan zitten en moeite heeft met details, kán het stempel ADHD krijgen. 

Batstra: Ik wil het probleem niet bagatelliseren. Ouders hebben het vaak heel zwaar met hyperactieve kinderen. Daar doe ik niets aan af. Alleen: niet al deze problemen horen thuis in de psychiatrie. De psychiatrie gaat uit van het medisch model: de oorzaak van het probleem wordt gezocht in de aard van het kind en zo wordt het behandeld. Er zijn echter, naast de aanleg van het kind, tal van factoren: ouders, leerkrachten, vriendjes, de buurt, cultuur en maatschappij. Veel ouders en kinderen zijn al een stuk geholpen met meer begrip en tolerantie vanuit hun omgeving. Als er zoveel kinderen zijn met druk gedrag en concentratieproblemen, dan kunnen we beter op zoek gaan naar manieren om dat in goede banen te leiden.Leraren zijn daar soms weinig op toegerust, terwijl er technieken voorhanden zijn. Het is zonde dat we die niet gebruiken.

*Vind jij dat aan kinderen met ADHD te snel mediciatie wordt gegeven? Zo ja, is dat een goede zaak?*


Bron: Trouw.nl

----------


## tangojazz

ADHD is een verzonnen ziekte. Ouders zijn het gewoon niet meer gewend om drukke kinderen te hebben en om ze een goede opvoeding te geven. Luisteren is een vies woord geworden. Kinderen gewoon maar onder de drugs stoppen om ze stil te houden is gewoon misdadig. Verder wordt de leefruimte voor kinderen steeds meer beperkt. Goede speelgelegenheden onder toezicht van ouders zijn er haast niet meer. Het toezicht op kinderen hebben de ouders van nu uitbesteed aan anderen en de ouders denken te veel aan hun eigen belang. En bij dat belang hoort geen kind en wordt dat kind al snel als lastig beschouwd. Dus pillen. ADHD bestaat niet maar falend opvoed gedrag wel en daar moet iets aan gedaan worden.

----------


## sietske763

nou nou, wat een harde conclusie....
laat ik nou ADHD hebben en 2 van mn inmiddels volwassen kinderen ook,
alleen konden mn kinderen het zonder medicijnen redden en heb ik ritalin nodig....
als het verzonnen zou zijn.....is het ook niet mogelijk dat ritalin je overzicht geeft in je dagelijkse werkzaamheden....
en ik weet zeker dat ADHD erfelijk kan zijn.....het komt vrij veel voor in onze familie.
op volwassen leeftijd zijn artsen bij mijn zus en bij mij dat wij toch ADHD hadden.
maar even bij de kinderen blijven........bij beide hebben ze medicatie gegeven door kinderpsych. maar ik heb ze altijd zelf laten kiezen waar ze zich beter bij voelden....
en dat was zonder ritalin,
mijn dochter redt het omdat ze zo,n sterke sructuur heeft weten op te pakken,
en mn zoon doet het niet echt goed zonder medicatie....kan dingen niet overzien/afmaken, zn studie wordt steeds niets....omdat het allemaal maar heel even lukt.
ik hoop dat hij goed terecht komt.....met of zonder medicatie...nog steeds wil hij geen ritalin oid, en ik respecteer zijn keuze.....al weet ik zeker dat zijn studie goed gaat als hij ritalin zou slikken.
de andere 2 kinderen hebben geen klachten...

----------


## friedalien

ADHD is weldegelijk een aandoening in de hersenen. Mijn zoon is zich veel rustiger gaan voelen (vooral in zijn hoofd) toen hij concerta is gaan slikken. hij doet dit nu 2 jaar.
Van de zomer willen we een poosje stoppen om te kijken hoe het dan gaat; hoe hij zich dan voelt.
zijn er mensen die hier (pauze met slikken) ervaring mee hebben?

----------


## Hansz

(bijna) ELK GEBREKJE KOMT DOOR HET BEKJE ... :Mad:  zoals bijna elk pondje ook via het genotszuchtige mondje tot stand komt. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Een ziekte die zich voordoet bij je kind kan zijn ontstaan hebben in het voedingspatroon wat men, als ouder (m/v) had VOORdat jullie een kind creeerden... :Confused: 
Zaadcel en ei die samenkomen in gedegenereerde toestand zullen een (gedegenereerd) zwak en vatbaar kind produceren, met of zonder (zichtbare) afwijkingen. :EEK!: 
Als ouder ben je ook maar een grootgeworden kind wat kinderen krijgt, en doe je dat BEWUST !!! ( een slimme meid....) dan is de kans groot dat je een vitaal weerbaar kind een nieuw leven schenkt, :Smile:  gebeurt de conceptie per ongeluk... of 'we moesten nu mares 1 kind maken'... dan hoef je niet verbaast te zijn als er zich door de jaren een of vele kwalen openbaren. :Frown: 
Deze MIJ. is er een van hypocrisie, van struisvogelpolitiek en indoctrinatie van bovenaf, ofwel valse voorlichting of bewust onthouden van essentiele informatie door de regering en haar instituten. :Confused: 
Maar de verantwoordelijkheid voor je eigen leven en dat van je kinderen ligt natuurlijk in JOUW handen, in de huidige MIJ.(www) kun je haast ALLE informatie vinden om gezond te leven en dus gezonde kinderen te verwekken, maar als je genots en gemakszuchtig leeft kun je wel zeggen dat iets erfelijk is omdat in jouw familie zoveel 'zwakken' voorkomen... maar mss ligt dat meer aan de ingebakken leefstijl dan aan de genen. :Confused: 
En zoals ik boven al schetste zal zwak zaad en eicel ook doorgegeven worden en ligt de oorzaak van bv ADHD van een kind, verscholen in de eetgewoonten van de ouders (OEI!) :Mad: 
Als je aan het allerbelangrijkste in je leven begint wat een gezin toch is en je doet dat ONVOORBEREID.... dan zul je de consequenties moeten aanvaarden.
Mss wat kort door de bocht maar in essentie waar! :Embarrassment: 
Bewust Bewust worden zul je zelf moeten aangaan, de overheid doet dat nauwelijks, die is meer gebaat bij een gezonde economie dan een gezond volk.
De welvaartsziektenstatistieken ( en premies) zijn SCHRIKBAREND, hoe zou dat nu toch komen??? :Confused: 
JEUGDDIABETES, JEUGDOBESITAS, JEUGDDEGENERERATIE, het is te zot voor woorden maar wel de realiteit, en is ontstaan door een ernstig gebrek aan kennis en verantwoordelijkheid bij de 'kinderen die kinderen hebben gekregen'. ouders dus! :Frown: 
Door schade en schande wordt een mens wijs...  :EEK!: 
VOORKOMEN IS (oneindig veel) BETER DAN (het vaak pijnlijke) GENEZEN, is een gezegde die algemeen bekend is maar nauwelijks wordt nageleefd, men ZIET wel waar het schip strandt. :Embarrassment: 
Eigen schuld dikke bult is vaak de logische conclusie van een ondoordachte leefstijl. :EEK!: 
DISCIPLINE in je handelen om als goed rentmeester je eigen en de toekomst van je kinderen te 'waarborgen' is dus een 1e vereiste. :Big Grin: 
LEES, LEER en LEEF! maar vooral DOE !

----------


## sietske763

@hanz, wat ben ik blij dat ik niet met jou hoef te leven met je vooroordelen,

en al mijn kinderen waren heeeeeel erg gewenst!!!!

----------


## helmpie

Ik geloof (sorry hoor) dat er in jou hersenen ook iets niet spoord....Ben een vrouw van 40 en heb heel mijn leven al adhd vroeger werd ik als vervelend onhandelbaar kind in een hoek gezet. Ook op school wisten ze niet goed met mij om te gaan waardoor ik veel door andere kinderen niet werd geaccepteerd en mijn jeugd niet aangenaam heeft gemaakt.
Ben nu moeder van twee kinderen ook beide adhd en ze gebruiken medicatie.
Ze kunnen mee, leren goed kunnen zich goed concentreren.
Als ik hun geen medicatie zou geven worden ze net als ik vroeger in een hoek gestampt en niet geaccepteerd door andere kinderen omdat ze veel te druk zijn en snel afgeleid en zich overal mee bemoeien zonder dat ze daar zelf erg in hebben.
Adhd is wetenschappelijk aangetoond dus ik vind jou een hele vent om te beweren dat het een verzonnen ziekte is (Je zou professor moeten worden, maar dan wel in het wereldje van de familie knots.

Groet, Een gelukkige moeder van twee gelukkige kinderen met adhd en medicatie!!







> ADHD is een verzonnen ziekte. Ouders zijn het gewoon niet meer gewend om drukke kinderen te hebben en om ze een goede opvoeding te geven. Luisteren is een vies woord geworden. Kinderen gewoon maar onder de drugs stoppen om ze stil te houden is gewoon misdadig. Verder wordt de leefruimte voor kinderen steeds meer beperkt. Goede speelgelegenheden onder toezicht van ouders zijn er haast niet meer. Het toezicht op kinderen hebben de ouders van nu uitbesteed aan anderen en de ouders denken te veel aan hun eigen belang. En bij dat belang hoort geen kind en wordt dat kind al snel als lastig beschouwd. Dus pillen. ADHD bestaat niet maar falend opvoed gedrag wel en daar moet iets aan gedaan worden.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Hansz

Blijkbaar heb jij nog nooit hoeven omgaan met kinderen met ADHD, ik snap ook werkelijkwaar niet waar jij de levenstijl+gewoontes van de ouders vandaan haalt, ik bedoel als iemand ongezond eet, heeft dat toch helemaal niets met ADHD te maken?

En ik ben het toch wel een beetje met Sietske eens, waar zijn al die vooroordelen voor nodig? ADHD is tot op de dag van vandaag een bewezen ziekte. En ik vind dat je er pas over kunt oordelen wanneer je het zelf meegemaakt hebt, en uit jouw stuk kan ik iig wel uit opmaken dat je met dit soort dingen zelf nooit te maken hebt gehad. Ik vind dat Sietske goed gehandeld heeft in haar situatie, het kind zélf laten beslissen of het medicijnen ervoor wilt slikken ja of nee. En sja zo kun je nog wel ff doorgaan, en blijven zeggen dat alles de schuld van de ouders is, want tegenwoordig kan niemand meer zn kinderen opvoeden volgens jou???? Straks worden de ernstige ziektes hier ook nog verzinsels :O

----------


## sietske763

heb er over nagedacht, over de post van HANZ, dit vind ik niet kunnen op MC!!!!!
we zijn hier geen lid om mensen te beledigen!!!!!!!
want jij beledigt hier mij dus verschrikkelijk!!!!
je moest eens weten wat voor leuke kinderen ik heb groot gebracht, of zijn ze zo leuk omdat ik zo,n slecht voedingspatroon had????

----------


## nicky87

Wat een vreselijke vooroordelen allemaal!! Ik heb zelf pas geleden de diagnose ADD gehad (ADHD zonder de H van hyperactiviteit, dus alleen de concentratieproblemen, chaos, snel wegdromen, snel vervelen en altijd gespannen en veel moe) en ben toen begonnen met Ritalin en dat heeft mij heel erg geholpen. Kan opeens veel beter concentreren, gewoon zoals een 'normaal' iemand zeg maar. Ben veel relaxter en minder snel afgeleid en kan alles veel beter relativeren. Niet alles is zo'n chaos meer en alles komt veel minder hard op me af ofzo waardoor ik dus minder stress heb. 
Als het door de opvoeding of eetpatroon komt dan zouden mijn broers en zusje het ook moeten hebben. AD(H)D is een erfelijke stoornis in de hersenen. Je maakt o.a. te weinig dopamine aan waardoor al de problemen ontstaan. Bij de een uit dat zich vooral in hyperactiviteit (ADHD) en bij de wat meer gevoeligere en introverte mensen uit dat zich meer in dromerig en snel overspannen en moe. Deze klachten ontstaan omdat je teveel prikkels binnenkrijgt (een 'nomaal' iemand filtert de onbelangrijke dingen eruit, iemand met ADHD krijgt alle prikkels net zo hard binnen) en je hersenen willen op alles reageren. Hierdoor kan je moeilijk op 1 ding concentreren, reageer je lichamelijk ook op bijna alles wat je zie of hoort (hyperactief) en is alle info die je binnenkrijgt teveel om te verwerken waardoor je snel het overzicht verliest en alles heel chaotisch is.
Ik kon op de basisschool redelijk goed meekomen omdat ik heel snel leer, maar op de middelbare school had ik vreselijke moeite om alles bij te houden en hele dag te concentreren en vervolgens nog eens mijn huiswerk te maken na een lange vermoeiende dag. Tijdens mijn stage had ik een soort van burn-out vanwege de lange dagen met ontzettend veel nieuwe info enzo. Ik baal er echt vreselijk van dat ik toen niet wist waardoor mij dat allemaal niet lukte terwijl dat voor de rest allemaal maar heel normaal bleek te zijn. Ik wou dat ik toen al met Ritalin was begonnen! Zou zoveel hebben geholpen. Dan had ik waarschijnlijk mijn VWO gewoon kunnen afmaken en niet jarenlang depri zijn geweest omdat voor mij alles zoveel moeite koste en ik overal aan begon maar niets af maakte enzo. 
Dus als AD(H)D echt een belemmering is in het normaal functioneren zou ik een kind met AD(H)D zeker medicijnen geven. Voel me er zoveel beter door!  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

helemaal mee eens nicky, maar ws als we hanz moeten geloven.....ligt het dus aan je ouders

----------


## tangojazz

Ik blijf er bij dat bij een goede en regelmatige opvoeding ADHD niet voorkomt. 
Regelmaat en disipline en doen wat er gezegt wordt. 
In een tijd dat ouders meer tijd voor zichzelf nodig hebben en die tijd niet besteden aan hun kinderen is het overantwoordelijk om deze kinderen te drogeren om ze kalm te houden. 
En ik vind het misdadig. En geloof mij ook maar "het ligt aan de ouders die niet kunnen opvoeden". 
Kinderen maken is zo een beetje de domste daad die je kan doen en iedereen kan dat maar opvoeden van die zelfde kinderen daar komt heel wat meer voor kijken. En aan dat laatste mankeerd het.

----------


## sietske763

hallo T,
miss. kan je niet goed lezen....mijn kids zijn nooit gedrogeerd geweest...
en ik heb OOK getypt, dat het zeer leuke volwassenen zijn geworden,
dus zonder med. hele leuke kinderen, zou ik ze dan goed opgevoed hebben??
als jouw mening waar is.....dan blijft er dus maar 1 antwoord over.....
en dat is mijn goede opvoeding....

----------


## Onassa

Tjonge jonge wat een vooroordelen zie ik hier langs komen zeg!
Ik heb zelf helaas geen kinderen kunnen krijgen, dus ik ben er verder geen ervaring mee.
Maar ik geloof wel degelijk dat ADHD en aanverwante erfelijk bepaald kunnen zijn.
Hansz en Tango.....hebben jullie wel persoonlijke ervaring met kinderen die ADHD hebben???
Of zijn jullie meer van die gezondheids goeroe's die meteen over een ander een oordeel vellen die in jullie ogen niet gezond genoeg leven???
Het is moeilijk lezen in andermans boeken hoor!
Een beetje minder oordelen en respectvoller zou jullie sieren.

----------


## sietske763

thanks onassa
zit al een poos op MC
maar deze vooroordelen.......
je mag hier op zo,n manier niet posten op MC
je mag niet beledigen, wel tips geven...
dat is heel wat anders dan hier gebeurd.....
idereen kan wel pissig op me zijn...maar onterecht....want als ze goed lezen
hebben mijn kids GEEN ritalin gehad, zijn dus niet gedrogeerd geweest....
omdat ik de beslissing aan hun overliet.....
maar bij 1 van de kinderen was het wel beter geweest voor zn opleiding...
je wordt hier aangevallen.....terwijl het over kids en ritalin gaat....
en de mijne slikken niets.....
dus verdien ik eerder respect!!!!
maar ADHD bestaat wel degelijk....met of zonder ritalin......

----------


## Onassa

Geen dank, ik kan er gewoon slecht tegen dat mensen met zoveel vooroordelen en ook nog een beschuldigingen een ander pijn doen.
En juist bij zulk soort mensen die lezen enkel wat ze lezen willen!
Selectief leesblind of zoiets.
Triets....heel triets!

----------


## Agnes574

Hansz en tangojazz ,

Volgens mij hebben jullie géén idee waarover jullie spreken ....
Anders zouden jullie niet met zoveel *onzin* uit de hoek komen!!

----------


## 1961anja

Ongelooflijk! Wat sommige mensen durven te beweren! Ik begrijp niet dat zulke beledigende berichten niet verwijderd worden. Onze zoon (11 jr.) heeft ontzettende aandachtsproblemen op school. Hij is hartstikke lief en gehoorzaam. Testen wezen uit dat hij een benedengemiddeld (je mag ook zeggen 'slecht/laag') aandachtsniveau heeft. Niet zo maar een testje, nee, hij is uitvoerig getest. Wij zijn altijd felle tegenstanders van medicatie voor onze zoon geweest. Totdat hij ziek van school thuis kwam (en nee, voordat er alle vooroordelen op los gelaten worden, ik ben geen werkende moeder en heb veel, héél véél aandacht voor mijn kind. Sorry, werkende moeders als ik jullie grief, dit is absoluut niet mijn bedoeling. Deze zin is alleen bedoeld voor de kortzichtigen onder ons). Hij was wat koortsig, maar hij kreeg een compliment van juf dat hij zo goed gewerkt had. Op de fiets (jawel, wij bewegen héél veel) vertelde hij omdat hij wat koortsig was dat 'het zo rustig in mijn hoofd was'. Dan ga je nadenken of je je kind niet iets onthoudt....
Na veel voorbereidende onderzoeken en gesprekken gaat onze zoon binnenkort met Ritalin beginnen. Zijn begeleiders zijn ontzettend voorzichtig én eerlijk.
En wij, zijn ouders? Wij maken ons hier vreselijk druk over, zijn best wel bezorgd en bang. Neem dat maar van mij aan.... Maar wij zullen ons nog vaak moeten verdedigen dat wij deze keus hebben moeten maken.

----------


## Onassa

Anja, goed dat jij je verhaal hier plaatst.
Jullie kennen je zoon het beste en van daaruit zal je ook het beste met hem voor hebben.
Of dat nu of zonder medicatie is, dat maakt niet uit.
Je wilt dat je kind zich gelukkig voelt en daar ga je voor!
Trek je niets van de vooroordelen aan, het is een hoop geblaat in de ruimte Door anderen die hier waarschijnlijk zelf totaal geen ervaring mee hebben, maar een standpunt hebben ingenomen waar ze domweg niet vanaf willen stappen, het zwart/wit denken zeg maar.
Geloof in je eigen kunnen en je eigen zoon.
zo te lezen heeft hij twee geweldige betrokken ouders en dan komt het heus goed met hem!!!
Blijf daar in geloven en wat een ander denkt, .....laat ze, maar vaar je eigen koers!

Succes en een lieve Groet, Diane

----------


## Ronald68

Even alles rustig doorgelezen en moet concluderen dat ADHD wel degelijk een aandoening is. Echter ik ben wel bang dat de diagnose veel te snel gemaakt wordt. Stempeltje er op en klaar is Kees. Ook wordt het wel eens gebruikt als excuus heb ik het idee. Ook een stukje opvoeding kan soms wel eens de oorzaak zijn. Waar leg je de grens tussen levendig - druk - ADHD? Ik ben bang dat ADHD steeds meer aan terrein wint en dat levendig reeds zo goed als verdrongen is.

----------


## dotito

Ik zelf heb daar persoonlijk niet echt ervaring mee heb.Maar ik vind wel als het echt nodig is, dat je het aan kinderen moet geven.Tenzij dat de kinderen daar echt tegen zijn,zoals in Sietske haar geval.En ik geloof zeker niet dat het een VERZONNEN ZIEKTE is want mijn (verloofde heeft daar ook een beetje last van,van ADHD)Maar dan in lichte mate.

@Tangojazz,en Hanzz

Gewoon een vraagje;hebben jullie zelf kinderen?
En vinden jullie zelfs niet dat jullie heel (KWETSEND) overkomen.
En vooral Hanzz met die onbenullige onzin(JEZUS) slaagt op niets hoor !!

----------


## daemsjosephine

ik ben dankbaar dat ik geen kinderen heb met ADHD ,heb wel andere zorgen gehad en dat heeft me geleerd milder te zijn in uitspraken en gedachten zoals, t zou bij mij niet waar zijn en dit en dat.Ik denk dat je eerst zelf in de situatie moet zitten en kinderen met adhd of andere problemen zelf in huis hebben om te beseffen wat het echt doetmet je kinderen en je gezin...mogelijk wordt te snel overgegaan op pillen al ben ik ervan overtuigd dat de meeste ouders al door een hel zijn gegaan eer ze om hulp zoeken of hulp duren vragen..Ik wens in ieder geval al deze ouders en kinderen veel goede moed en sterkte!!xx

----------


## Hansz

Ik neem niets terug van mijn beweringen omdat ze (NAAR MIJN MENING)juist zijn, zeker niet volledig maar in essentie waar.
En voor de ouders met ADHD kinderen of voor ADHDers zelf, KIJK eens terug naar het verleden, kijk eens terug naar leefstijl en OP - Voeding, vaak kun je als je dat wilt een zeker patroon zien in het geleefde leven als je tenminste weet waar je naar kijken moet.
Veel mensen DENKEN het goed te doen ( want de overheid zegt het toch....)en zijn dus onbewust van hun gedrag wat uiteindelijk zoveel verdriet teweegbrengt.
EEn menselijk,lichaam bestaat uit vele miljarden cellen, elke cel is een energiefabriekje op zich, maar een fabriek kan alleen maar functioneren als de aanvoer van de juiste stoffen gegarandeerd is anders loopt de boel vast.
Het menselijk lichaam is een Fantastische Biochemische 'fabriek' maar waar de mens zijn auto voorziet van de JUISTE brandstof, is hij voor zijn eigen 'voertuig' VEEL minder kritisch en stouwt alles naar binnen wat ie maar lekker vindt.
Ons lichaam kan veel hebben maar inferieure brandstoffen zorgen voor een inferieure werking en een uiteindelijk stagneren en zelfs vastlopen van 'ons fabriekje'.
Ritalin en die andere chemische drugs met al hun bijwerkingen (nu of later...)zorgen ervoor dat de 'productielijnen van de fabriek'(zenuwoverdrachtsprikkels) met kunst en vliegwerk weer gaan draaien, maar dat bevorderd weliswaar de functionaliteit van dat systeem maar lost in essentie NIETS OP!
En dus moet de patient jarenlang die rotzooi blijven slikken met alle consequenties vandien.
Big Farma is een ZIEKTEINDUSTRIE en dus gebaat bij 'de zieke mens', de onwetende mens die alles maar slikt als hij zich heeft misdragen en met een kwaal bij de dokter komt, oh dokter, ik heb toch zulke vreemde verschijnselen, heeft u misschien een pil???
Terugkomend op de verantwoordelijkheid van de ouders; als u zich niet bewust bent van wat uw gedrag van NU voor gevolg heeft voor LATER dan bent u zich ook niet bewust van de schade die u toebrengt aan uzelf of aan een ander (uw kind bv)
Een slimme meid is op haar toekomst voorbereid... en dat is niet alleen je carriere maar ook en VOOR-AL je gezondheid en dat van je kinderen, maar aanleven en wel zien waar het schip op de klippen loopt is dus onverantwoordelijk gedrag.
Maar goed, een dag gelachen is een dag niet geleefd..... maar ga na dat lachen maar eens een paar uur studeren op de volgende site waar je ALLES kunt vinden over ADHD wat je (reguliere) dokter je NIET vertelt. 

LEES, LEER en LEEF! maar vooral; DOE !

En waar al die patienten die de welvaartsziektenstatistieke vullen zich kostelijk hebben vermaakt tijdens het roken, drinken, drugsen, stressen, junken, enzovoort, is het lachen hen wel vergaan bij de slechte diagnose die de dokter hen in de schoot wierp.


Je kind voor de TV zetten om zelf je handen vrij te hebben, is zeer slecht voor de nog tere in opbouw zijnde hersenen van het kind, zo ook het onbeperkte gebruik van computerspelletjes, jonge hersenen moeten spelen en creatief bezig zijn, moeten voorgelezen worden en mee het bos in genomen worden, maar nee, mama heeft het druk met haar vriendinnen en glazen wijn, en papa zit achter de TV of PC en hun kind verpest zijn zenuwcellen met de flikkerende beelden van een beeldscherm.
Het is niet vreemd dat een kind wordt wat hij heeft meegekregen in zijn 1e jaren, hij wordt ' de TV'... snel, flitsend, onrustig, dan weer dit en dan weer dat, en meer en sneller en harder en onhandelbaarder.....
OPvoeding en Voeding zijn de codes die op een juiste manier moeten worden gebruikt om een harmonieus leven te leiden, doe je dat niet of verkeerd gaat het onherroepelijk MIS!

Hahaha, lachte de boer... met kiespijn....
Hahaha lachte de roker met kanker...hier of daar...
Hahaha lachte de alcoholist met levercirrose...
Hahaha lachte de stresskip met een burn out...
Hihahiha lachte Pinokkio toen hij door zijn genotszuchtige gedrag (bijna) in een ezel veranderde...Oh ja, een ezel.... dat zijn slimme beesten !!!
Want' een ezel stoot zich in het algemeen GEEN twee keer aan dezelfde steen...
Maar MENSEN.... oeioeioei... die stoten zich vaak constant aan dezelfde foute gewoonte....en denken dat ze slim zijn...


PS; zoek op google of you tube naar; PSYCHIATRIE,INDUSTRIE DES DOODS. kost u wederom enige uren maar dan WEET je wat!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Hansz,

Het spijt me, maar ik blijf erbij dat je vól vooroordelen zit. Ook vind ik het vreemd dat je Dotito's vragen omzeilt: Kinderen? Blijkbaar niet.. etc etc.

Hoe weet je trouwens zo zeker dat deze website zo betrouwbaar is? Je ziet overal websites die door onwetendheid ontstaan zijn. Wie zegt dat deze site óók niet zo is?
Ik ga niet ontkennen dat er idd ouders zijn die hun kids voor de tv dumpen, maar dat is maar een klein aantal procent, en dat heeft verder helemaal niets met adhd te maken.

Owja, ik vind dat je iets uit een tekenfilm ook niet met de realiteit kunt vergelijken. Ik bedoel maar Pinokkio is en blijft een sprookje.

Ook zou ik je op de regels willen wijzen. Links zijn níet toegestaan! Ook is het aanvallen van leden niet erg netjes. Citeert de zin: voor de ouders met ADHD kinderen of voor ADHDers zelf, KIJK eens terug naar het verleden.

P.S. Op google en Youtube vind je ook veel onbetrouwbare onzin  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

@syl
ik reageer niet meer....
blijkbaar heeft ie toch WEER niet goed gelezen....
miss. heeft hij/zij wat medicijnenen nodig.....
wat mijn kids dus NIET krijgen....

----------


## Agnes574

@Sietske,

Negeer gewoon deze stelling met alle posten die je niet aanstaan;

Een ezel met een bord voor zijn kop zal niet veranderen, die blijft oogkleppen ophouden!!
 
Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## ikke64

Lieve mensen,

Ik ben bang dat Hansz net "mein kampf" uit gelezen heeft. Vooroordelen, mensen in hokjes plaatsen en hele groepen mensen minderwaardig maken aan andere. Alleen omdat deze niet het geluk hebben gezond te zijn, alleen omdat deze zich anders gedragen als "de blonde met blauwe ogen". Een schuld aan praten die voortkomt uit eigen onkunde. Met een vingertje wijzen. Ga zo door!!! Je bent een grote vent.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Hansz

Naast de primitieve reacties van sommigen moeten er WEL gelezen worden, dan kun je onderbouwd reageren, en tja, het is altijd pijnlijk om met de eigen tekortkomingen geconfronteerd te worden...

Sylvia 93; Vele sprookjes zijn metaforen waar veel uit te leren valt, zo ook uit Pinokkio, er zit veel wijsheid verscholen in sprookjes.
Verder dumpen ontzettend VEEL ouders hun kind voor de TV en voeden ze ze verkeerd, het is niet alleen de TV, het is een totaalplaatje, waar zoals ik al aangaf de meeste ouders in tekortschieten.
En dan heb ik het over hun eigen jachtige leven en egoiksme ... veel kinderen worden door (grootgeworden) kinderen opgevoedt.... welwillend. liefdevol, maar onkundig.

Sietske; Ik lees wel goed, JIJ ook? Een dag niet geleerd is een dag 'minder' geleefd....
Heb je die site die ik dus niet mag noemen gelezen??? en die documentaire PSYCHIATRIE INDUSTRIE DES DOODS gezien ???

Ikke 64; Ik merk dat ik veel mensen raak, en waar je geraakt wordt doet het zeer.
Als iemand je een spiegel voorhoudt moet je er ook in durven kijken, en je hebt het over 'vooroordelen'... heb je je zin ervoor gelezen??? 
Het 'geluk' hebben om gezond te zijn ligt vaak besloten in een verstandige leefwijze, het voor de kat z'n viool aanleven heeft zware consequenties, een roestpit op je auto heeft een lange ontstaansgeschiedenis, zo ook een ziekte, ADHD of welke ziekte dan ook.
En daar doel ik op met "terugkijken" als je 'getroffen' wordt door een ramp, die ramp heeft een oorzaak, maar als er rampen optreden hebben mensen slechte geheugens en willen niet nadenken en geconfronteerd worden met hun eigen falen.
Waarmee ik niet wil; zeggen 'schuld', in deze MIJ. worden we 24/7 beinvloed doorde commercie en raken er zeer velen verslaafd aan bv het JUNKFOOD van ene hypocriete Mr. Mac Donald, maar ook aan Albert hein, of de Pizzeria of Jamin, JUNKFOOD dus, ook de super ligt VOL met pak pot blik en zak met fabrieksvoer, lekker vol met E-nrs, die niets toevoegen aan je gezondheid maar zelfs je gezondheid aantasten.

En ja, ik heb zeer nabij iemand die aan de Ritalin veel schade heeft overgehouden, dus ik weet (ongeveer) waar ik over praat.
Zachte heelmeesters maken stinkende wonden, en onze reguliere """heelmeesters""" die zo graag een kind, een patient de deur uit sturen met een chemische drug met BIJwerkingen zijn daar mede schuldig aan.
Maar bovenal is een mens ZELF verantwoordelijk voor zijn eigen gezondheid en voor de kinderen die hij grootbrengt, en gedegenereerd industrieel voer zal daar niet toe bijdragen
LEES; opdat je inzicht krijgt en je je eigen leven kunt bepalen, sturen.
LEER; opdat je beslagen ten ijs komt bij de dokter zodat die je niet met een kluitje (PIL) in het riet stuurt, en je WEET wat je doet en LAAT in je leven en dat van je kinderen.
LEEF; gelukkig, doordat je kennis hebt opgedaan, wat niet wil zeggen dat je ooit de wijsheid in pacht zult krijgen, maar willen is vaak ook kunnen.

Liev... eh beste mensen (want zo lief zijn jullie niet tegen mij) 
Als je blijft doen wat je deed, blijf je krijgen wat je kreeg.
Ben je daar blij mee? Ga dan gewoon zo door.
Ben je dat niet ??? DOE dan iets om dat te veranderen.

Heb het fijn,

Hansz.

----------


## Hansz

Geacht forum,

zojuist u allen een uitgebreid antwoord gegeven,(een uur!) en mss doet het u een genoegen dat dat tijdens een nacorrectie mijnerzijds, wegens een 10minuten restrictie van de geachte redactie,opeens verdwenen was....
Opgelost in de nacht...
Nu kunt u denken gelukkig, want van die vent kreeg ik toch een sik...
Aan de andere kant bent u mss toch wel een beetjene nwsgrg naar wat ik NU weer had bekonkeld, afijn, of enfin voor de critici, als ie toch nog ergens 'hangt'... mss zet de redactie hem dan nog even hier neer zodat u weer kunt genieten van ff lekker ergeren aan die grote vent die met z'n vingertje wijs-t.
Zo, nu mares onder de wol om de slaap der onschuldigen te bekomen....
Namaste, Hanszzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzz

Ahaaaaa, hij er toch door, ( zie hierboven)hoewel zonder aanvullingen en verbeteringen (NOG beter ????) hahaha.
Ik laat het hierbij mensen, verdiep je in de achtergronden van het leven, dan heeft het leven je heel veel te geven.
Daarnaast is het leven lijden, omdat je daardoor leert, WIL je dat niet??????
DAn is er nog een gezegde; VOORKOMEN IS BETER DAN GENEZEN.

----------


## nicky87

Jou woorden doen me serieus pijn Hanz. Ik ben zelf net 23, heb half jaar geleden gehoord dat ik ADD heb en ben zelf ook echt tegen gelijk maar n pilletje slikken. Maar na jarenlang vreselijk gefrustreerd te zijn doordat alles me ontzettend veel moeite kostte, ik heel slecht kon concentreren en ik totaal geen overzicht over mn leven had en heel snel overspannen was waardoor ik een paar keer in een hele grote dip heb gezeten, ben ik toch met Ritalin begonnen. En dat was het beste wat ik ooit heb gedaan. Ik kan beter concentreren, ben minder moe, heb veel meer overzicht over alles waardoor ik ook alles beter kan relativeren. Ik ben een stuk vrolijker en heb me in jaren niet meer zo goed gevoeld als hoe ik me nu voel. Kan me niet schelen of het wel of niet ADD is (ik weet zeker van wel, miss vind jij het onzin) maar die medicijnen helpen mij gewoon harstikke goed. Iedereen in mijn omgeving merkt ontzettende verbeteringen. 
En nogmaals, ik heb precies dezelfde opvoeding en eten gehad als mijn broers en zusje en die hebben geen AD(H)D of op zn minsts concentratieproblemen enz. Het is verdorie al door de wetenschap bewezen dat AD(H)D erfelijk is..dat het een foutje is in je hersenen en dan nog blijf je beweren dat het niet zo is. Kan je net zo goed beweren dat autisme ofzo niet bestaat. 
En je zegt het zelf; je lichaam bestaat uit verschrikkelijk veel cellen en in je hersenen zitten ontelbare zenuwen en cellen enzo..is het dan zo raar dat het best vaak gewoon net verkeerd gaat bij een paar verbindingen???

----------


## Nora

ADHD is volgens mij ook erfelijk, dat is bewezen. Er werkt iets niet goed in de hersenen. Wel denk ik ook dat voeding kan meespelen in druk gedrag. Zo had ik een neefje die heel druk was. Toen hij geen ranja meer dronk en snoep kreeg, werd het minder. Nu praat ik wel over 15 jaar geleden. Ik ben het dus wel met Ronald eens dat er misschien wel te snel aan ADHD wordt gedacht, maar het moet niet gaan doorslaan dat je het gaat ontkennen. We moeten weer een middenweg vinden voor gewoon druk gedrag dat ook aan voeding kan liggen en voor ADHD constateren en daarvoor medicatie geven. Daarnaast is het moeilijk voor ouders om met constante druk gedrag om te gaan. Ik weet eigenlijk niet of daar een soort cursus of begeleiding voor is. Weet jij daar meer van Sietske? Het kan ook zijn dat een druk kind een andere aanpak nodig heeft dan de ouder gewend is, waardoor het het dus druk gedrag vertoont. Echter nu wijs ik niet naar ouders dat ze het slecht doen, maar het kan nooit kwaad om daar ook eens naar te kijken. Want misschien snapt het kind niet waarom er iets gebeurd, ook al heb je het uitgelegd.

Ik ben het dus niet met je eens, Hansz, dat je zo stellig zegt dat het aan de opvoeding van de ouders ligt en alleen maar aan slechte voeding. Het kan en dan vind ik dat je het beter allemaal kan onderzoeken, er iets mee kan doen of het kan uitsluiten en aan de gang kan gaan om met ADHD om te gaan. Het is zo'n geruststelling als blijkt dat het ADHD is en je er iets aan kan doen.

Ik vind in je betoog Hansz dat je wel erg negatief tegen de smaenleving aankijkt. Je hebt idd ouders die veel werken of hun kids voor de tv zetten of voor de games. Die mensen zie ik ook, maar in mijn omgeving zo weinig vergeleken met ouders die liefdevol met hun kids omgaan en er alles voor doen. Ja er wordt gewerkt, maar niet de hele week. Er wordt juist in deze tijd veel meer nagedacht door de ouders of ze wel willen werken met kinderen of juist niet. Dus ik krijg niet de indruk dat mensen er maar even kinderen bijnemen en dat deze dan daardoor ADHD hebben. Het is allemaal wel wat genuanceerder en je kunt niet alle ouders met drukke kinderen op 1 hoop gooien.

Groetjes, Nora

----------


## tangojazz

Ik reageer niet hatelijk en ik begrijp niet waarom anderen dat wel doen. Dat kenmerkt de opvoeding van de personen die zo reageren. Heeft niets met ADHD te maken hoor maar gewoon met goede manieren. En ik blijf erbij ADHD is een mode ziekte. In het verleden had je gewoon een druk kind. Niets mis mee het ene kind is nu eenmaal drukker dan het andere. En daarom geven we daar een naam aan en stoppen de kinderen onder de drogerende middelen. Gewoon eens meer tijd aan kinderen besteden gewoon eens met opvoeden beginnen en de ADHD verdwijnt als sneeuw voor de zon. Maar de hedendaagse ouders hebben geen tijd meer voor hun kinderen dus dan maar aan de pillen bij probleempjes.

----------


## Agnes574

Amai, wat een 'gezonde discussie' al niet teweeg kan brengen .....

Iedereen heeft zijn eigen mening en die moet worden gerespecteerd...
Anders wordt het als je mensen 'persoonlijk' aanvalt > dat vind ik niet kunnen.

Hou er aub rekening mee dat deze discussie voor sommige leden héél gevoelig ligt, dan komen we al een héél stuk verder!!

----------


## ikke64

> Ik reageer niet hatelijk en ik begrijp niet waarom anderen dat wel doen. Dat kenmerkt de opvoeding van de personen die zo reageren. Heeft niets met ADHD te maken hoor maar gewoon met goede manieren. En ik blijf erbij ADHD is een mode ziekte. In het verleden had je gewoon een druk kind. Niets mis mee het ene kind is nu eenmaal drukker dan het andere. En daarom geven we daar een naam aan en stoppen de kinderen onder de drogerende middelen. Gewoon eens meer tijd aan kinderen besteden gewoon eens met opvoeden beginnen en de ADHD verdwijnt als sneeuw voor de zon. Maar de hedendaagse ouders hebben geen tijd meer voor hun kinderen dus dan maar aan de pillen bij probleempjes.


@tangojazz

Vroeger wisten ze ook niet dat je van astbest kanker krijgt!!!!
Straks ga je nog vertellen dat vroeger alles beter was. Het verhaal over de kuilen en de drempels. Of niet?

Gr Ikke

En Hansz, nee, ik voel mee niet aangevallen of geraakt. Gelukkig heb ik geen kinderen met ADHD. Waar het mij om gaat, is dat de meneer, die dat boek geschreven heeft, ongeveer de zelfde fouten maakte meer van 60 jaar geleden. Jammer dat er nog steeds mensen zijn die niets geleerd hebben en nog steeds mensen in een hoek stampen. Met vooroordelen en "eigen waarheden" .

Gr Ikke

----------


## Fieranda

zo en bedankt
mijn zoon heeft ADHD...zonder ritalin zou hij het op school niet redden. Hij zou dan naar speciaal onderwijs moeten en daar is hij het kind niet voor omdat hij goed functioneert op regulier basis onderwijs en daar ook slim genoeg voor is.
Toevallig ben ik een thuisblijf moeder.. dus ook die conclusie van jou gaatniet op.
En noem mij misdadig... boeien.. mijn kind doet het nu wel goed dankzij de ritalin en vraagt er ook om .. zodat hij alles kan volgen zo als hij het zelf zegt
krijg het idee dat je zelf geen kind hebt of iig niet 1 met adhd.
weet je wat ik denk dat het probleem mede is: de te volle maatschappij... geen enkel kind ADHD of geen ADHD heeft meer genoeg ruimte om te spelen. overal staan huizen en wordt er bij gebouwd. overalis druk verkeer.
en het zal er zeker niet beter op worden, alleen maar slechter!
maar goeg zoals ik jouw stuk leest denk ik dat je neit weet waar je over praat

----------


## Fieranda

Hansz
goddank ken ik jou niet persoonlijk
mijn kinderen zijn alledrie gewenst en heel bewust voor gekozen
mijn oudste is "normaal" dus... die dingen die jij roept gaan niet op want mijn 2e kind (de helft van een tweeling) is ADHD-er
en ik ben mij alleen maar "beter gaan gedragen" sinds ik moerder werd van mijn oudste.. dus... wat jij schrijft is voor mij gewoon klinkklare onzin.

----------


## Fieranda

@Hansz
bij deze nodig ik je uit om persoonlijk dit : "Het 'geluk' hebben om gezond te zijn ligt vaak besloten in een verstandige leefwijze, het voor de kat z'n viool aanleven heeft zware consequenties, een roestpit op je auto heeft een lange ontstaansgeschiedenis, zo ook een ziekte, ADHD of welke ziekte dan ook.
"

tegne mijn man te zeggen.
iemand die getroffen is door een ziekte en daardoor 21 x geopereerd is aan zijn darmen door de ziekte van crohn.
en nee dat komt niet door zijn ouders want die roken niet en drinken niet en leefden alleen maar gezond.
en toen hij 16 jaar was deed hij dat ook niet.. dus waar blijf je nou dan met je bullshit tekst?????
bah.. wat ben jij kortzichtig.

----------


## sietske763

@fieranda.....,
trek het je niet aan joh!!!!
hebben ze mij ook geadviseerd, lekker laten lullen,
zie mijn vorige posts, ze lezen niet eens goed......ook ritalin nodig???zodat ze zich kunnen concentreren op de verhalen van ons.....??
ik ga gauw weer.....naar posten waar je niet zo aangevallen wordt
gr van een ADHD moeder met ritalin en 2ADHD volwassen kids zonder med.

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Goed gezegd "laat die maar lullen" :Big Grin:

----------


## Hansz

De chemische drug Ritalin 'herstelt' zenuwverbindingen zodat er weer 'seintjes' doorgegeven (kunnen) worden en men 'weer' beter presteerd.

Die zenuwverbindingen zijn dus gedegenereerd... ergens door...

Dat 'men' (regulier) overal SYMPTOOMbestrijders op los laat, wil niet zeggen dat daarmee wordt genezen, nee, er wordt slechts met kunst en vliegwerk iets aan elkaar geknutseld wat defect is geraakt en met een medicijn blijft functioneren, maar medicijnen doen rare dingen in je lijf,zodat je van de regen in de drup kunt komen...

Je kunt 10 kinderen hebben in een gezin en ze kunnen allemaal anders zijn... qua persoonlijkheid en gezondheid, dat ligt aan karakter, eetgewoonten, (geheime) verslavingen en voorkeuren, dat ligt aan hun belevingswereld en als je ergens in gelooft kan dat ook besloten liggen in lot-sbestemming of Karma...

Ik heb nog Niemand zien reageren over de INFORMATIE op de Site die ik heb aanbevolen waar je (jullie dus) uitgebreidde informatie kunt vinden aangaande ADHD, de oorzaken en de consequenties.
Zonder Inspanning... Geen resultaat!

Uw volkomen vertrouwen in de reguliere """geneeskunde""" is begrijpelijk (want indoctrinatie) maar misplaatst.
Heeft u al naar de anderhalf uur durende documentaire PSYCHIATRIE INDUSTRIE DES DOODS gekeken???
Dan vallen de schellen u van de ogen, onze MIJ. houdt ziekten in stand en CREEERT nieuwe!!!
Dat levert zo lekker veel miljarden op!
En ja, het doet pijn om met de wetenschap van nu, de feiten onder ogen te moeten zien, maar met de wetenschap die je op kunt doen via leefbewust punt com en vele andere sites, kom je langzamerhand of met een shock... tot nieuwe inzichten.

bijna ELK GEBREKJE KOMT DOOR HET BEKJE !

Bewust of onbewust, (zoals rokers dat doen, de grote koeieletters negeren die hen waarschuwen tegen de afschuwelijke gevaren die hen bedreigen ... maar ja, 'je moet toch ergens dood aan gaan' is vaak hun stupide dooddoener) leven wij ons leven en zijn verbaasd als ons iets overkomt, dokters vragen niet naar eetgewoonten, de commercie schrijft u JUNKFOOD voor, het is geen wonder dat er ZOVEEL mensen iets mankeren. 

Vele, ziekten ontstaan door degeneratie van weefsels, die worden niet goed doorbloed en dus niet goed doorvoed en gaan lijken op een radijsje na een week, VOOS dus, niet vitaal meer, en een cel is geen radijsje maar een levende krachtcentrale die nu eenmaal ENERGIE nodig heeft om te functioneren, wordt die energie NIET aangevoerd zal de boel versloffen en slechter gaan werken.

ADHD patienten hebben slechtdoorbloedde en doorvoedde zenuwweefsels, enz, en functioneren dus niet naar behoren, maar het is nooit alleen DAAR.. waar een lichaam niet goed werkt, het lichaam is een eenheid en die eenheid valt uit elkaar als ze niet in stand wordt gehouden.
Je hebt VITAAL voedsel en FATAAL voedsel!

Heeft een van u ooit een DIEETadvies meegekregen van uw behandelend arts voor uw ADHD ???

Probeer maar eens een dieet vrij van verzurend en kankerverwekkend vlees en verslijmend verstoppend zuivel, de ziekmakende suiker, geur, kleur en smaakstoffen die overal in verwerkt zit, en die niets toevoegende maar wel BELASTENDE geraffineerde producten (bijna de hele supermarkt) en vol met (biologische )groenten, fruit, noten. zaden, knollen echt volkorenbrood et cetera, hou dat zes tot acht weken vol en kijk wat er gebeurt...

Toets dat mares in op het www, gezond in zes weken... zoek maar eens naar het verband tussen voeding en ziekten...

Maar ja, je gewoonten veranderen is het moeilijkste wat er bestaat, toch zal de beloning groot zijn, want je gezondheid verbeterd en je VOORKOMT ziekten.

Ga naar een NATUURdietist, natuurdietisten punt en el.... kijk op die site, bel en maak een afspraak, en verbeter je leven en dat van je kinderen.

Je kunt pas oordelen als je kennis van zaken hebt, en lachen is gezond en dood ga je toch, maar het is maar op welke manier...

Wie het leven leert begrijpen is niet bang (meer) voor de dood.

Namaste,

Hansz.

----------


## ikke64

HOOOOO, Nu begrijp ik het, Hansz is godsdienst waanzinnige. En in zijn volgende preek gaat hij vertellen dat we as zondag allemaal naar zijn kerk mogen komen, mits we grote bedragen in het mandje bij de ingang deponeren. Waarschijnlijk gaat hij zelfs vertellen dat hoe groter het bedrag, hoe sneller je genezen bent. 
Het werkt tegen astbest kanker en alle andere ongeneeslijke ziektes, waar de reguliere geneeskunde helaas alleen de symptomen van kan bestreiden.

Gr Ikke

----------


## helmpie

Laat mensen die zo dom praten niet toe in je gedachten dat zijn ze echt niet waard.
Ze denken dat ze het allemaal weten, maar praten en schrijven als kip zonder kop.


Liefs Helmpie  :Wink:  zelf adhd en beide kinderen adhd. en gelukkig dankzij de straterra weer een gelukkig gezin.

----------


## nicky87

Owja ik hoef alleen maar heel mn dieet aan te passen om me dan misschien een beetje beter te voelen  :Wink: 
En die Ritalin geneest idd niks, maar het helpt wel verdomd goed. En ik hoef niet naar die site om te weten wat AD(H)D is. Ik weet het al precies. Ik studeer bijna af voor de opleiding biologie&medisch laboratoriumonderzoek dus ik weet precies hoe het zit met de cellen en neurotransmitters. En nee ritalin veranderd de zenuwcellen niet. Het gaat in de synapsspleet zitten zodat dopamine beter wordt opgenomen. En hoe komt het dan dat bij mensen die geen ADHD hebben drukker worden van ritalin of zich er akelig van voelen en het juist precies het tegenovergestelde doet bij mensen met ADHD?? Betekend dat er toch groot verschil zit tussen wel en niet ADHD'ers.
En al dat gelul over AD(H)D bestaat niet en ritalin is slecht bladiebladiebla....I really don't care...het helpt mij vreselijk goed. En ik slik het alleen als ik het echt nodig heb (dus meestal niet in de weekenden). Ben er dus niet aan verslaafd, voel me er niet slechter door maar stukke beter....en dan kom jij ff vertellen Hanz dat ik er mee moet stoppen want het is ow zo slecht. Ooit wel eens bij nagedacht dat ADHD wel meer is dan alleen maar hyperactief of concentratieproblemen?? Er komt ook meestal heel veel dingen bij kijken zoals angststoornissen en depressies...maar ook frustraties omdat het moderne leven veel te snel en chaotisch is. Daar hebben AD(H)D'ers veel meer moeite mee. En denk je niet dat psychologen en psychiaters met elke symptoom rekening houden?? Het is echt niet zo dat ze bij een kind wat druk is en slecht kan concentreren maar gelijk de stempel ADHD op plakken. Dat wordt wel heel wat beter onderzocht!

----------


## sietske763

pffffffffffffffffffff
heb extra ritalin nodig om mn aandacht bij hanz z,n preek te houden......

----------


## Agnes574

Hahaha Sietske,

daar moet ik effe héél hard om lachen;
je hebt gelijk meid  :Big Grin: !

Ach ja; ieder zijn mening hé ... of die nu onderbouwd is of niet  :Wink: .

Fijne dag nog Sietske, hopelijk kun je wat genieten van het zonnetje  :Wink: 
Xx Ag

----------


## ikke64

Yep, Goed idee Agnes. Laten we gewoon genieten van de prachtige dag, die de Hanzsgod ons gegeven heeft, zodat alle mensen die het plaatje adhd opgeplakt hebben gekregen even lekker kunnen ontspannen. En minder Ritalin nodig hebben. 
PFFFFF, nog heel ff ga ik het zelf geloven.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sietske en Ikke,

Haha om jullie antwoorden heb ik serieus wel ff dubbel gelegen hoor  :Big Grin: 

@ Hansz, 

Over jouw zogezegde jullie bekijken mijn sitetip niet, bij sommige sites is het gewoon ook direct te zien of dit gecreërd is door onwetende mensen of echte realistische mensen ontwikkeld is. Ook blijf ik erbij dat je pas kunt oordelen wanneer je zelf ervaring met adhd hebt. Heb je soms zoveel problemen met jezelf dat je andere mensen aanvalt met vooroordelen?

----------


## klarinette

Lieve mensen,
Ik heb een tip voor jullie maar eerst wil ik het volgende kwijt:
Al ben je in een gezin opgegroeid waar iedereen dezelfde opvoeding en voedsel kreeg ben en blijf je toch een uniek mens. Kijk maar naar de vingerafdrukken die bij iedereen toch weer iets anders is en waar je aan kan worden herkend. En dat unieke kan soms meebrengen dat je meer van een bepaald mineraal nodig hebt dan je broers en zussen.
In mijn gezin was iemand die de verschijnselen had van ADHD en we zijn meteen gaan zoeken hoe dat nu toch kon want we leefden zo gezond.
Welnu: Hij had een verhoogde behoefte aan magnesium en zink en sinds hij dat elke dag inneemt heeft hij nergens meer last van.
Mocht je dat willen uitproberen let er dan op dat je supplementen neemt zonder toevoegingen van E-nummers, conserveringsnummers, kleurstoffen enz.
Ik wens jullie allen heel veel succes met je zoektocht naar gezondheid!
In liefde en respect,
Klarinette

----------


## tangojazz

Hanz je bent een man om een hand te geven. De medicatie ritalin wordt bij bakken verstrekt. Onze hele kinder natie is ziek. De juf in de klas diagnotiseerd hoorde ik laatst een dame zeggen in een tv programma. Deze kinderen zouden naar een bijzondere school moeten???? Schandalige verkoop gepromoot door de farmacie. In grijpen in de psyche van kinderen is misdadig wat zijn de gevolgen??? Deze medicijnen zijn nooit op kinderen getest want dat mag niet. Wat zijn de gevolgen op lange termijn voor deze deze kinderen met falende opvoerders. Jonge kinderen aan drogerende middelen helpen is misdadig en moet bestreden te vuur en te zwaard zoals dit heet. Mensen die hulp ondervinden bij deze drugs moeten zich onder behandeling van een Psychiater stellen en er zo snel als mogelijk is er vanaf zien te komen

----------


## ikke64

Gaaaaaaaaaap!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dotito

Ik doe mee pffffffffffffffffffffff....... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luuss0404

Vooropgesteld wil ik even mededelen dat AD(H)D en andere "nieuwe" ziektes wetenschappelijk bewezen zijn!!!
De maatschappij van tegenwoordig is prestatiegericht, egoïstischer, heel erg druk want je moet als mens van alles kunnen en doen (school, opleiding, werk, hobby, sport, muziek, steeds eerder keuzes maken) en alles moet en gaat steeds sneller, helaas kan niet iedereen daar door welke reden dan ook in mee komen en dan wordt je al snel naast de maatschappij geplaatst en dat vind ik heel erg jammer! 
Zo'n 15 jaar geleden had ik ook een jongen in de klas die bestempeld werd als dom, lui en asociaal, hij werd steeds in de hoek gezet omdat hij 'onhandelbaar' was, hij werd door iedereen de grond in getrapt, zijn zelfrespect en zelfvertrouwen gingen door de gootsteen heen, later bleek deze zelfde jongen ADHD en Dyslexie te hebben en uiteindelijk met de juiste begeleiding heeft hij een opleiding af kunnen maken! Als dit niet bekend was geworden en die hulp/begeleiding er niet was geweest dan was het heel anders gelopen!

Ik heb ergens gelezen dat Reuma, Fibromyalgie, ADHD en andere "nieuwe" ziektes veroorzaakt KUNNEN worden doordat we verkeerd voedsel innemen. Ik denk dat daar wel een kern van waarheid in zit, want het is wetenschappelijk onderzocht en bewezen dat de gezondste mensen op aarde de mensen zijn die door onze Westerse optiek worden gezien als "barbaren". Deze mensen gebruiken alles van een dier of plant wat eetbaar is en wat niet eetbaar is daar maken ze kleding en andere voorwerpen van en die gebruiken geen chemische e-nummers, bestrijdingsmiddelen, hormonen en al die andere rotzooi die er door ons huidige eten of door het eten van de dieren die wij eten wordt gegooid waar we ziek van kunnen worden maar waar ook medicijnen voor bestaan om ons weer 'beter' te maken. Zoals bv Aspartaam wat voorheen verboden was omdat het erg slecht is voor ons mensen en vooral voor jonge kinderen omdat wij dit niet op een goede manier kunnen afbreken of verwerken in ons lichaam, maar wat onder druk van de regeringen, overheden en farmaceutische industrie (want er was al een medicijn voor gemaakt om ons weer 'beter' te maken) alsnog goedgekeurd is en dat bv een natuurlijke zoetstof als Stevia is afgekeurd omdat er geen geld mee verdient wordt (nee dan worden mensen niet bang, worden ze niet ziek en hebben ze geen medicatie nodig om het 'beter' te maken)... 

Ik ben het er alleen niet mee eens dat opvoeding en voedsel de (enige) oorzaak zijn dat er meer mensen en kinderen ADHD en aanverwante ziektes hebben. 
Een gezin dat ik ken verbouwt zelf hun eigen eten zonder bestrijdingsmiddelen (ja tenzij je lieveheersbeestjes en bijen meetelt), eten vegetarisch, hebben veel tijd voor hun kinderen en elkaar, roken en drinken niet, maar ondanks dat de kinderen gewenst waren en ze alles 'goed' doen wat voeding en opvoeding aangaat heeft toch hun ene dochter een vorm van autisme! En daarnaast ken ik ook mensen die zo ongezond eten als ik weet niet hoe (junkfood, veel drank, zeker geen groente/fruit), die nooit tijd nemen van elkaar en toch zijn deze mensen zo gezond als een vis! 
Al met al denk ik dat het per persoon en per situatie verschilt waarom de ene persoon wel ADHD heeft en de andere niet en hoe je ervoor gaat zorgen dat iemand gelukkig wordt en kan leven met zijn of haar 'anders zijn'. Je kan nog zoveel veranderen aan voedingspatronen, opvoedingsmethodes en dergelijke, soms gaat dat helemaal niks helpen!
Als iemand gebaat is bij bv Ritalin om een heldere structuur te krijgen en te behouden zodat diegene zijn/haar dagelijkse activiteiten kan doen dan is dat in mijn ogen helemaal goed, mits die persoon dat zelf ook wil!
Daarnaast denk ik wel net als Ronald dat bij drukke kinderen te snel wordt gezegd dat die ADHD, PDD-NOS of iets dergelijks hebben en er dan te snel medicatie wordt voorgeschreven ipv naar andere/meer begeleiding of structuur of therapievorm te kijken...

Ik hoop dat niemand zich persoonlijk aangevallen voelt!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## ikke64

@ Luuss,
Ik ben het met je eens dat er allerlei stoffen in ons eten zitten welke we beter niet zouden eten. 
Toch wil ik even de suggestie dat vegetarisch eten gezond is tegen spreken. De mens is van oudsher een alles eter. Waarbij het vlees lange tijd noodzakelijk was, en misschien nog wel is, als leverancier van hoogwaardig eiwit, ijzer enz.
Verder is bewezen dat vooral vlees vervangers nou niet bepaald gezond zijn. Soja bv bevat vrouwelijke hormonen. Zijn die dan gezonder dan mannelijke  :Wink: 
Er zijn zelfs mensen die verboden zijn om soja producten te eten, juist om deze reden.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Hansz

"Moeder schrijft kritisch boek: “Hoezo ADHD?” ADHD is wetenschappelijke fraude!"

Kijk voor de verdere tekst op zielenknijper.nl

"Hoewel suiker en kleurstoffen vaak genoemd worden in verband met gedragsproblemen, zijn meestal doodgewone voedingsmiddelen de oorzaak van ADHD. Uit diverse buitenlandse onderzoeken blijkt dat kinderen op meerdere voedingsmiddelen kunnen reageren."

Kijk voor de verdere tekst op pelsser.nl

Kijk verder op adhd en voeding
en ook op adhd en wetenschap

Wetenschap; is een stelling poneren en daarbij zeggen dat die waar is zolang het tegendeel niet is bewezen................... !
Dat impliceert dat men dus drie slagen om de arm houdt, en daarbij, alle 'wetenschap' (in feite 'Raadschap') wordt steeds weer achterhaald, en ondertussen dienen de patienten als proefkonijnen en slachtoffers, zie de talloze schadelijke gevolgen van die ""geweldige"".... "levensreddende" medicijnen. 
Elk jaar vallen er ca 1700 MEDICIJNGERELATEERDE DODEN !!! in NL.

Als je als mens, als ouder, als consument je laat leiden door de 'herders' (want zij WETEN het zo goed voor JOU) dan word je GELEEFD, zorg dus dat je je verdiept in dat wat je overkomt dan kun je het de volgende keer VOORkomen.
BETER is je te verdiepen in LEEFBEWUST.nl. (en-zo-voort) dan heb je grote kans dat de inspanningen die je daardoor verricht en jou en je geliefden veel ellende besparen.

Een gezonde vrede en vreugdevolle dood op hoge leeftijd is iets om naar toe te LEVEN, maar dat krijg je niet cadeau, begin er NU mee.

Ik - Aanvaard een / die uitgestoken hand in dankbaarheid. (Tangojazzz)

----------


## Sylvia93



----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ikke,
Zeker is niet alles wat we eten goed voor ons...
Zoals je kon lezen zijn de gezondste mensen de mensen die dier en plant eten, dus geen vegetariers  :Wink:  Ik vind het jammer dat ik geen vlees meer kan eten, want er zitten zeker voedingsstoffen in die belangrijk zijn... ben blij dat ik wel vis kan eten en doe daarnaast liever dingen met noten ed dan met vleesvervangers (heeft met de smaak te maken). 
Haha nee die zijn vast niet gezonder  :Wink:  Ik hou van allebei  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Ja klopt sommige mensen kunnen niet tegen vrouwelijke of mannelijke hormonen die in eten verwerkt zitten, dus dan is het beter om dat niet te geven!

@ Hansz,
Klopt dat wetenschap altijd van tijdelijke aard is en dat het als waar kan worden gezien totdat het tegendeel bewezen is, dat punt ben ik met je eens.
Ik heb gekeken op de sites die jij aanhaalt, vind het jammer dat de onderzoeken met weinig 'proefpersonen' zijn gedaan waardoor de informatie niet zo betrouwbaar is en dus opgevat kan worden als gemanipuleerde informatie...

----------


## sietske763

kom soms ff langs om te kijken hoe het hier toegaat....
maar ben ook zeer snel weer weg!!!
wat een aanvallen door 2 personen!!!!
gelukkig weet ik beter....,ADHD is erfelijk, is in onze fam. geconstateerd!!!!
en ben ik de enige die ritalin slikt, miss in hanz zn idee erg slecht....maar ik heb tenminste wel mn tent op orde, wat vroeger niet kon.
nou mensen, ik vertrek snel weer naar een opbeurend/begrijpend topic,
pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff ffffffffffffffffffffffffff

----------


## Agnes574

Gelijk heb je Sietske,
Trek het je niet zo aan lieverd!!

----------


## ikke64

[QUOTE=Hansz;43806

Elk jaar vallen er ca 1700 MEDICIJNGERELATEERDE DODEN !!! in NL.

Als je als mens, als ouder, als consument je laat leiden door de 'herders' (want zij WETEN het zo goed voor JOU) dan word je GELEEFD, zorg dus dat je je verdiept in dat wat je overkomt dan kun je het de volgende keer VOORkomen.
BETER is je te verdiepen in LEEFBEWUST.nl. (en-zo-voort) dan heb je grote kans dat de inspanningen die je daardoor verricht en jou en je geliefden veel ellende besparen.

[/QUOTE]

Eerste alinea, Blijf bij je onderwerp Hansz. Dit heeft niet te maken met jou verhaal. :Frown: 

Als je de tweede alinea serieus neemt Hansz zou ik ook maar niet af gaan op wat je herders je vertellen op die site (en-zo-voort). Dat is hoogst waarschijnlijk ook over enige tijd achterhaald. Jongen, erg veel levenswijsheid kun je nog niet hebben opgedaan.  :Wink:  Jij geloofd ook echt wat jou goden je allemaal vertellen. :EEK!: 

Gr Ikke

----------


## Hansz

Google; 
- Documentaire: Psychiatrie, Een Industrie Des DoodsDocumentaire: Psychiatrie, Een Industrie Des Doods. Bekijk deze video op video.google.nl. 1:48:22 - 1 jaar geleden. Door middel van zeldzame historische en ...
video.google.nl/videoplay?docid... - In cache - Vergelijkbaar

Wie deze film niet heeft bekeken heeft GEEN recht van spreken...
Al zijn het maar de 1e 5 minuten! (daarna blijf je vanzelf kijken,omdat je wilt WETEN)

Wie zijn kop in het zand wil (blijven) steken; veel plezier in het duister.

We zitten met z'n allen vast in 'het systeem', maar dat onttrekt je nog niet aan de verantwoordelijkheid om te zoeken naar een beter, een menselijker, een rechtvaardiger 'systeem'... en daarmee je eigen geluk.

Dan nog iets over de zo makkelijk als EXCUUS gebruikte 'erfelijke' gevolgen.

Als er een erfelijke belasting is op een kind, dan zat er dus iets mis bij de ouders.(enz.)

WAT was er dan mis dat die ouders hun kind hebben BELAST met een ziekte ...?

Hebben zij zich BEWUST voorbereid op het verwekken van hun liefdesbaby?

Hebben zij zich onthouden van tabak, alcohol,geraffineerde etenswaren, drugs,stress, enzovoort en hadden zij daardoor dus gezond sterk zaad en eicellen ...?
Is het kind gewenst, is er harmonie in de relatie, is er een BLIJDE verwachting, enz.

Je moet geluk hebben als nieuw mensje om verantwoordelijke en bewuste ouders te hebben, de meesten hebben dat geluk niet omdat wij met z'n allen onze kop in het zand van luilekkerland blijven steken.

Deze worden zijn generaliserend uitgesproken... dus voelt u zich niet aangevallen als het niet op u van toepassing is ... HET WORDT ONS OOK NIET GELEERD!

Maarrrrrrr .....

De gevolgen vertalen zich naar de welvaartsziektenstatistieken die zo schrikbarend gevuld zijn met de gevolgen van een VERKEERDE leefstijl die zoals u weet weer gevolgen heeft voor uw goede gezondheid,en de hoogte van de premies die we met z'n allen betalen.

Het is een vicieuze cirkel van fouten die gemaakt worden, bewust of onbewust, maar gemaakt worden ze.

En vetrouw niet op 'de overheid', die is niet gebaat bij biologisch dynamisch en bewust verantwoord levende mensen, want; die worden niet ziek, zijn kritisch dus lastig en brengen weinig geld in het laadje van het gulzige politieke monster.

Als je altijd blijft doen wat je deed...
Blijf je krijgen wat je kreeg!

Ben je daar BLIJ mee...???? ga dan zo door.

Ben je daar NIET blij mee ..??? DOE er dan wat aan!

De aarde IS een levensgevaarlijke plek, zorg dus dat je de gevaren herkent en ga er verstandig mee om.
Dan leef je wijs en niet dom.

Namaste,
Hansz.

----------


## Onassa

Ik heb de berichten van Hanz nog eens goed door zitten lezen en kan toch niet anders zeggen dat er in mijn ogen ook wel waarheden in zitten.
Bepaalde punten daar kan ik me wel in vinden (alhoewel ik er niet echt naar handel omdat ik daar te gemakzuchtig voor ben), zoals roken en vaak een goede maaltijd overslaan.
Medicijnen worden absoluut tegenwoordig erg vlot voor geschreven, nog voor het moeite is gedaan om tot een juiste dignose te komen.
Mijn gevoel zegt me dan dat de artsen tegenwoordig ook elke dag tegen een target lopen te vechten, dus minder tijd om eens écht naar een patient te luisteren.
je moet in 10 minuten je vehaal doen en in die zelfde 10 minuten moet de arts eem diagnose stellen.....dat kan absoluut niet, mits we het over een simpel kwaaltje als griep of verkoudheid hebben.
Juist in de psychische hoek vind ik zeker dat er nog veel te veel geblundert word en het hele gebeuren een grote bureaucratie is als je de stap maakt voor meer en betere hulp.
Alleen al het feit dat menig patient soms na pas 10 specialisten (psychiaters/psychologen) versleten te hebben eindelijk de juiste vind die wel serieus naar je luistert.
Dat is in ieder geval wel mijn eigen ervaring.
ook ben ik het er mee eens dat ons voedsel veel schade kan berokken.
En dan met name het gebruik van bestrijdings middelen en het inspuiten van groei hormomen en anti biotica's bij de dieren die bij ons op ons bordje belanden.
Zeker ook de toevoegingen van E-nummers en conserverings middelen dragen niet echt bij aan gezonde voeding.
En dan komen we bij het hectische leven waarin we nu allemaal staan.
Wat er allemaal van ons verwacht word vind ik bizar.
Mijn vriendin vertlende me onlangs dat haar 4 jarige dochtertje in groep 1 al woorden moet kunnen hakken, maw. ze behoord al te weten dat bijv mijn naam Diane is opgebouwd uit 3 lettergrepen, Di-a-ne.
Ik vind dit te absurt voor woorden en op zulke momenten dank ik de leive heer dat hij me zo onvruchtbaar als de woestijn heeft gemaakt.
Gevolg...kinderen kunnen dit niet bij benen, gaan zich onzeker voelen en daar begint het gesodemieter al.
In het 10 minuten gesprek (daar heb je die 10 minuten weer), word er dan tegen de ouders gezegt dat het kind niet goed mee kan komen......What the hell!!!
Een kind van 4 jaar hoort nog op school met een waterbak, poppenhoek en bouw steentjes te kunnen spelen.
Het is in die eerste 2 jaar van belang dat ze leren omgaan met soort genootjes en leren spelen en delen!!
Ik kan me hier zo godsgruwelijk kwaad over maken!!! :Mad: 
we leven in een hokjes mentaliteit van heb ik jou daar.
Zelf ben ik uit 1964....de tijd dat het DES hormoon gretig aftrek vond.
Alhoewel het medicijn in Amerika al jaren daarvoor op ratten getest was en zonder ook maar 1 uitzondering kregen al die ratten kanker en toch werd het wereldwijd aan zwangere vrouwen voor geschreven.
In die tijd waren mensen nog niet zo mondig als nu en slikte het voor zoete koek, want als je huisarts je dat voorschreef dan was het goed, punt.
Velen kregen jaren later met de gevolgen te maken (hier zit er 1)
Na een hoop getouwtrek enige jaren geleden en rechtzaken moest de farmaceutische industrie hun fout bekennen en de gedupeerde kregen een eenmalige vergoeding.
Ik mocht wel 1500 euro ontvangen voor het leed wat ik door dat DES ondervonden heb!
Een lachertje uiteraard als je weet wat een ellede dit middel aan vooral de dochters heeft gebracht.
Menigeen leefd inmiddels niet eens meer.
Dus totaan hier kan ik me wel vinden in wat Hanz zegt.

Waar ik me niet in kan vinden, en daar slaat Hanz misschien een beetje in door, dat ziekten als ADHD etc, door opvoeding komt.
Vroeger had je dit ook al, alleen werd een kind dan bestempelt met extreem druk of onhandelbaar.
Tegenwoordig weten we gelukkig beter en dat dit wel degelijk een aandoening is die ook over erfbaar is.
Dit soort kinderen komen al snel in een soort verdom hoekje te staan.
En hier kan me dus heel goed verplaatsen in ouders die de keus maken voor medicatie.
Want wat als je dat niet doet....zo'n kind kan nergens zijn draai vinden, word uiteindelijk door iedereen geweert wat weer als gevolg heeft dat het gepest wordt met alle gevolgen van dien.
Want vlak de gevolgen van pesten niet uit!!
Het worden dan mensen die tot ver voorbij hun volwassen leeftijd nog steeds hier de ernstige gevolgen van ondervinden en daardoor ook echt niet meer normaal in het leven kunnen staan/functioneren.
Ik ga er voor 100% van uit dat een ouder enkel en alleen het beste met zijn/haar kind voor heeft.
In sommige gevallen kunnen eze kinderen op latere leeftijd het middel wat af bouwen of zelfs mee stoppen,maar dat hebben ze gelukkig wel een plaatsje in de maatschappij gevonden.
Het is vaak kiezen uit twee kwaden en de keus, welke dan ook gemaakt word, dient gerespecteerd te worden!

Conclusie, Hanz, ik respecteer jou visie in dit geheel, maar probeer die van een anders denkende dan ook te respecteren.
Ieder mens is uniek en ik geloof niet in het zwart/wit van goed/fout, want er is ook nog een heel stuk grijs gebied.
Je kunt zeker je zegje doen, ieder heeft immers recht op vrijheid van mening uiting, maar laat de ander ook in zijn waarde.
Als we dat al eens beter konden doen, zou de wereld er al een stuk gezelliger uit zien.
Wijsheid is ook naar een ander te kunnen en willen luisteren en wat je daar mee doet, dat is aan jezelf.

Groetjes, Diane

----------


## sietske763

je valt in hehaling hanz....
ik ben een blij, gelukkig mens en ga dus zo door, dat is dus wat je zegt....1 van jou opties....

----------


## Sylvia93

Pff Hansz, heb je nou serieus zelf nog het idee dat je nou serieus iets nuttigs te vertellen hebt over dit onderwerp? Als je zelf zoveel problemen hebt met de mensheid (blijkbaar denk jij dat je de enige bewoner op aarde bent die ook maar iets begrijpt *not*) is het dan niet beter om die frustraties ergens anders te uitten?

Ik zou ook maar eens naar de informatie op bepaalde sites kijken, hoeveel zooi op google is ontstaan door onwetendheid, kun je zelf bewijzen dat al die zogenaamde info 100% betrouwbaar is (het wordt er niet betrouwbaarder op wanneer je zegt dat jij dat vind) op vorige sites die jij aangegeven hebt zijn de proefpersonen ook zo ontzettend klein dat je het niet eens een onderzoek meer kunt noemen. 

Bij ieder bericht in dit topic wat ik van jou lees krijg ik steeds meer het idee dat jij een intens ongelukkig persoon bent, vind het nu absoluut niet meer over het punt medicatie voor adhd bij kinderen gaan. Disussie gesloten PUNT. 

Nu maar weer verder ontopic voor de mensen die wél nog iets nuttigs te vertellen hebben over deze stelling. Nu wel weer genoeg tijd verspilt.

----------


## ikke64

Erfelijkheid heeft niets met voorbereiding te maken meneer. Dat heeft te maken met genen. Of is erfelijkheidsleer niet weggelegd voor je. Want daar praten we over. Puur kans berekenen. En daarnaast geluk. 
Even ter illustratie voor de mensen die wel verstand hebben van erfelijkheid. Een testje 1 nestje, 5 katten, 5 poesjes, 5 zilvers (1 van de ouders was fokonzuiver zilver de ander non zilver), 4 zwart/1 verdunt (zwart is dominant over verdunt maar ook maar voor 25% aanwezig in de ouders. Waar gebeurt. Hoe groot is de kans dat dit wordt geboren.

En meneer, de overheid heeft echt het liefst alleen maar gezonde hard werkende onderdanen. Dus ik van welke site heb je deze wijsheid afgehaald.

Tjajojojonge.

Gr Ikke

----------


## sietske763

heb even bepaalde woorden van hanz nagezocht....tis 1 grote spirituele bende,
nou snap ik hem tenminste een beetje, waarom hij zo reageert,
maar laten we ons daar maar verre van houden!!!

----------


## Onassa

Heb je moeite met spiritualiteit Sietske?
ik vind het juist wel mooi, kunnen mooie dingen uit ontstaan.
Zo ga ik in Juli bij een meditatiegroep.
Door bepaalde spirituele zaken kan je soms bepaalde dingen wel eens beter plaatsen.
Ik lees er ook graag over.
Zoals de kracht van he nu, dat boek heeft me echt met bepaalde zaken waar ik zelf steeds tegen aan liep (en vaak nog loop) wel kunnen helpen.
Boeken over mindfulness enzo, dat lees ik ook graag.
Niet allemaal echt spiritueel,maar zet je wel aan het denken in zaken die je in deze tijd vaak over het hoofd ziet.
Maar uiteraard, ieder zijn ding.
En dit is wel erg offtopic  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

onas,
tuurlijk ieder zijn mening, maar jij formuleert het niet aanvallend.......snappie???

----------


## ikke64

Heb je moeite met spiritualiteit Sietske?
ik vind het juist wel mooi, kunnen mooie dingen uit ontstaan.

Als het maar niet ontaard in wartaal en het kwetsen van andere mensen zonder normale onderbouwing van de mening ed. Ook de kans je te verliezen in spiritualiteit is altijd aanwezig. Dus zaak is, zoals bij alles in het leven. Probeer je verstand niet verliezen.

Gr Ikke

----------


## sietske763

@ikke,
ik heb respect voor iedereen, dus ook voor mensen die wel spiritueel zijn ingesteld,
ik kan hier wel een grote discussie op gang brengen als ik mijn mening ventileer, maar dat is niet de bedoeling van dit topic.....!!!!
ik ken in mijn omgeving meerdere spirituele mensen, maar waar het mij om gaat dat is dus de afkrakende, beledegingen die hier door een spiritueel mens worden gegeven!!!
de spirituele mensen die ik ken zijn echt liefdevol en vergevingsgezind enz enz
en dat gaat hier dus niet zo......

----------


## Onassa

> de spirituele mensen die ik ken zijn echt liefdevol en vergevingsgezind enz enz


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:

----------


## ikke64

Zoals ik al schrijf in jou profiel, Sietske, spiritueel en godsdienst is voor mij het zelfde. Geloven in iets waar geen bewijzen voor zijn. ( Wat ook niet erg is!!!) En ik weet zeker, dat merk je hier ook, dat er binnen elke groep mensen, goede en kwade zijn. Daar zullen we mee moeten leven ben ik bang. Maar zolang het goede maar groter en belangrijker is dan het kwade is het prima vertoeven hier op deze aardkloot. En laten we de mensen bij wie het net andersom is, of waarvoor het in ieder geval zo voelt vooral helpen het weer ten goede te keren.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Hansz

Eye openers ?

Ouders van 'ADHD kinderen' scheiden twee keer zo vaakEen recente studie suggereerd dat ouders van kinderen met de diagnose ADHD twee keer zo vaak scheiden voor de 8ste verjaardag van het kind dan andere ...
http://www.zielenknijper.nl/wetensch...den-vaker.html 

ADHD medicatie - Zoeken in psychiatrische nieuwsbronnenEen overzicht met altijd het allerlaatste nieuws over de psychiatrie!
nieuws.zielenknijper.nl/adhd-medicatie.html 

Dagblad De Pers: ADHD medicijnen veroorzaken agressief en ...25 april 2009 ... Het medicijn helpt, maar ADHD-kinderen die het slikken, experimenteren vaker met drugs en vertonen sneller crimineel en agressief gedrag dan ...
http://www.zielenknijper.nl/dagblad-...verslaafd.html 

Prof. Dr. Trudy Dehue: ADHD-epidemie rukt op18 okt 2008 ... Het gebruik van geneesmiddelen bij ADHD stijgt onverminderd snel 
Nederland is het aantal recepten tussen 2002 en 2007 verdrievoudigd ...
http://www.zielenknijper.nl/adhd-med...men-dacht.html 

NTvG: Kinderen langdurig ADHD medicatie voorschrijven is niet ...2 mei 2010 ... Aandachtstekoortstoornis met hyperactiviteit (ADHD) wordt in Nederland algemeen gezien als een levenslange neurobiologische aandoening - een ...
http://www.zielenknijper.nl/ntvg-kin...dedigbaar.html 

De Volkskrant: Balans is corrupt! ADHD-ouders omgekocht door ...18 mei 2009 ... De rechter moest eraan te pas komen, maar uiteindelijk kreeg minister Hans Hoogervorst gelijk: Strattera, een nieuw medicijn tegen ADHD, ...
http://www.zielenknijper.nl/volkskra...farmaceut.html 

Amerikaanse psychiaters schrijven kinderen Cannabis voor bij ADHD26 jan 2010 ... Steeds meer Amerikaanse psychiaters schrijven kinderen medische-wiet in plaats van ADHD pillen voor omdat het een minder gevaarlijk en ...
http://www.zielenknijper.nl/amerikaa...-bij-adhd.html 

Wetenschappers luiden noodklok: ADHD medicijnen hebben gelijke ...Nieuwe wetenschappelijke studies baren grote zorgen over de veiligheid van de veelgebruikte ADHD medicijnen nu blijkt dat psychiaters de werking van de ...
http://www.zielenknijper.nl/adhd-med...s-cocaine.html 

'Eerlijke' kinderpsychiater Sjef Teuns: “ADHD is een waandiagnose”11 maart 2010 ... ADHD is een waandiagnose en de kinderen die er medicijnen voor krijgen als Ritalin, raken daaraan verslaafd. De echte oorzaak van het gedrag ...
http://www.zielenknijper.nl/kinderps...ndiagnose.html 

ADHD-ouders openen haat campagne tegen No Kidding op hyves4 sept 2009 ... Op de website van No Kidding is te lezen dat ze zijn overspoeld met boze reacties van ouders van kinderen met het etiket ADHD.
http://www.zielenknijper.nl/adhd-oud...-op-hyves.html

----------


## Hansz

Voor je ADHD moet je wat over hebben...

Toezicht op psychiaters faalt

Zie ook de Novum uitzending
Hoe kan een 'arts' tot dit soort onmenselijke praktijken in staat zijn, anno 2009 in Nederland?
› VVD: Toezicht Inspectie op psychiaters faalt: patiënten zitten jaren in isoleercel
› Onbegrijpelijk: "De verpleegkundigen in de psychiatrie hebben er lak aan"
› Koser Kaya (D66) stelt isoleercel behandeling aan de kaak in kamervragen
› SP stelt kamervragen over mensonterende behandeling oude man met kampsyndroom
› Jongen vertelt over de marteling door psychiaters in de Nederlandse psychiatrie
Archief
mei 2010
april 2010
maart 2010
Labels
ADHD Antidepressiva Antipsychotica bedrog Behandeling bijwerking bijwerkingen depressie dubieus dwangbehandeling dwangmedicatie eli lilly farmaceutische industrie fraude ggz hersenen hoogleraar isoleercel kinderen medicatie Medicijnen misleiding moord Onderzoek Overheid politiek protest psychiater psychiatrie psychose psychotherapie religie risico's ritalin schandaal Schizofrenie stigma strattera tbs top tweede kamer video wantoestanden Wetenschap zelfmoord 
Links
ADHD Fraude
ADHD Research Centrum
dr. Peter R. Breggin
Emile Ratelband
Joop Bouma (journalist bij Trouw)
Journalist Robert Whitaker
Nieuw Bewust Nederland
prof. dr. Corine de Ruiter
prof. dr. Ivan Wolffers
prof. dr. Jim van Os
prof. dr. Joseph Glenmullen
prof. dr. Loren Mosher
prof. dr. Thomas S. Szasz
prof. dr. Trudy Dehue
prof. dr. Wim J. van der Steen
Psy - Vakblad voor psychiatrie
PsycheTruth (YouTube)
Psychose Anders
PsychRights®
Robert Whitaker (journalist)
Soteria Psychotherapie
Forum discussies
14:25 door lala
Moeder schrijft kritisch boek: "Hoezo ADHD?" ADHD is wetenschappelijke fraude!
14:08 door Sarah Morton
"My Brilliant Brain": Elk normaal kind kan met goede opvoeding een genie worden!
12:00 door blondie
Hoogleraar & politicus: bedwelming van drukke kinderen is misdadig
09:22 door Betty
Honderden psychiaters bijeen in Maastricht: "ADHD is geen hersenziekte"
13:45 door Betty
Op zoek naar het verloren geluk
13:52 door Marjolijn Heerings
19:37 door Server
TV, roken door de moeder en gebruik SSRI’s moeder hebben effecten op kinderen
14:26 door blondie
ADHD medicijnen werken minder lang dan gedacht
14:00 door Server
Nick Cave agiteert tegen vastbinden in buggy’s.
11:51 door Sarah Morton
Wegwezen!
Meta
Log in
RSS
Auteurs
Onze bronnen: 
› Nieuwsbronnen ~ Reactieve psychose, Zyprexa, Psychiatrische Behandeling, Sinequan, Borderline persoonlijkheidsstoornis 
› Weblogs ~ Angst, Obsessief-compulsieve persoonlijkheidsstoornis, Risperdal, Tremblex, Rivotril 
Sociale boekenleggers: 

Statistieken
Bezoekers (details) 




0900 444 8888 (10 cent/pm)
[email protected] 



‘Eerlijke’ kinderpsychiater Sjef Teuns: “ADHD is een waandiagnose”
‘Eerlijke’ kinderpsychiater Sjef Teuns: “ADHD is een waandiagnose”
Datum: 11 maart 2010, 15:25 ~ Bron: Radio 1 


Kies… BBCode vB Code SMF Code IPB Code HTML 
ADHD is een waandiagnose en de kinderen die er medicijnen voor krijgen als Ritalin, raken daaraan verslaafd. De echte oorzaak van het gedrag van het kind wordt niet aangepakt, zegt de 83-jarige kinderpsychiater Sjef Teuns.


Bron: Radio 1

Zie ook: http://www.sjefteuns.nl/


Kinderen aan de drugs - De kinderpsychiater
Zie ook:

Kinderarts: Kinderen worden ziek gemaakt, ADHD is bedrog!
Psychiaters misleiden doelbewust ouders over veiligheid ADHD medicijnen
Psychiater Sandra Kooij is een leugenaar! ADHD medicijnen zijn onveilig
Psychiatrische fraude veroorzaakt maatschappelijke schade, Tweede Kamer wil maatregelen
Hoogleraar Thomas S. Szasz over ADHD

----------


## Hansz

Zo, en nu jullie weer.

Allemaal te vinden op www.zieleknijper.nl

Soortgelijke artikelen
11 september 2009 - ADHD medicijnen veroorzaken ook plotselinge dood bij kinderen met gezond hart
12 augustus 2009 - Ede adapteert psychiatrisch screening programma voor peuters in het onderwijs
11 oktober 2009 - Oudervereniging Balans woedend op No Kidding om 'valse' claims ADHD medicatie
26 augustus 2009 - Psychiaters veroorzaken ramp: Kosten ADHD medicatie in 3 jaar tijd verdubbeld
7 augustus 2009 - "Psychiaters zijn beroepsleugenaars en meester in het misleiden van het publiek"

----------


## Onassa

> Zo, en nu jullie weer.
> 
> Allemaal te vinden op www.zieleknijper.nl


Hansz, het is hier natuurlijk geen spelletje.
Het lijkt erop dat jij het wel op die manier gaat zien door te zeggen "nu jullie weer".
Het menselijk brein is zo complex dat "men" nog maar voor 10% er iets over weet.
Er is niet alleen zwart en wit, er is ook een heel groot grijs gebied daartussen.
En ieder mens is zelf verantwoordelijk voor wat hij/zij doet.

Het gaat er nu erg op lijken dat je hier alleen komt om een anti ADHD campagne te voeren en daarmee verlies je zelfs dat beetje respect nog die sommige(ik ook) je nog gave.
Dat jij je eigen mening hebt, prima, je mag het hier ook zeggen lijkt mij, maar nu dreig je erin door te slaan en daar is niemand bij gebaat.

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Hansz, je bent wel ff van de straat geweest  :Wink: 

Gr Ikke

----------


## Hansz

Maar ... wel lezen he?

Het leven IS een spelletje ... maar WIE trekt er aan de touwtjes?

----------


## Sylvia93

Pff Hansz, blijkbaar kun JIJ hier niet lezen. 




> Nu maar weer verder ontopic voor de mensen die wél nog iets nuttigs te vertellen hebben over deze stelling. Nu wel weer genoeg tijd verspilt.


Overigens kan ik je al 1 punt geven wat zoiezo niet klopt, ouders scheiden twee keer zo vaak met adhd kinderen?
Punt 1: Je geeft nu aan dat adhd wel degelijk bestaat, iets wat je hiervoor steeds ontkende??
Punt 2: Mijn eigen ouders zijn gescheiden, en ik ken er nog hééél veel die ook gescheiden zijn, van wie niemand adhd kinderen heeft. Ouders die scheiden hebben met de gevoelens voor elkaar te maken, niets met het feit dat hun kind adhd heeft. 

En overigens zijn wij hier om serieus over dit onderwerp te discussiëren, feit!: Dit is geen serieus discussiëren meer, jij blijkt het erg grappig te vinden, maar daarvoor zitten wij hier NIET!

----------


## Hansz

Het gaat niet om de details, het gaat om het feit dat we met z'n allen bedrogen worden door overheden, multinationals en ziekenfondsen en dat niet in de gaten hebben.
Het gaat ook om de inzichten die je als aanstaande ouder nodig hebt tav het kind dat je op deze wereld gaat zetten, VOOR dat je een kind iets aandoet wat eigenlijk niet zou mogen.
Het gaat niet om MIJN gelijk !!! het gaat om de waarheid, en als je denkt dat de reguliere ziektenindustrie het beste met je voor heeft .... dan zit je ver bezijden de waarheid.

(vaak hebben)Ouders die scheiden hebben hun kinderen blootgesteld aan hun eigen zelfzuchtige tekortschieten in HUN relatie, wat vaak gelegen is in kortzichtig egoisme, kleinzieligheid en gemakzucht, en dus in het gebrek aan inspanning om aan hun verantwoordelijkheid van hun op de wereld gezette kinderen te voldoen, enz.

Huil geen krokodillentranen als er rampen in je leven plaatsvinden waar jezelf (mede) debet aan bent,kijken naar je eigen (vroegere) handelen brengt misschien die inzichten die je nodig hebt om te zien dat een gevolg altijd een oorzaak heeft.

Als er iemand echt geinteresseerd is in hun eigen adhd of dat van hun kinderen raad ik hen aan om bovenstaande en onderstaande sites te lezen.

Neem niet alles klakkeloos aan, wees kritisch, zoek het nieuws ACHTER het staatsnieuws... (door de regering beinvloedde berichten die tot doel hebben u niet wijzer te maken dan u bent)

Zonder inspanning geen resultaat.

************************************************** ******Hansz.

De racistische aard van het ADHD-fiasco 

19-02-2009 om 10:54 uur | 5,115 bekeken | Gezondheid | WWW.NIBURU.NL | Print

Sinds 2003 krijgen ieder jaar meer kinderen de diagnose ADHD. Vooral jongens, maar ook steeds meer meisjes, zo blijkt uit een publicatie van onderzoekers van het NIVEL in Huisarts & Wetenschap.

Inmiddels gebruiken meer dan 100.000 kinderen in Nederland ADHD medicijnen. Het aantal gebruikers stijgt explosief en men spreekt inmiddels van een ADHD-epidemie.

Bron: Stichting Farmaceutische Kengetallen

In 2007 gingen er maarliefst 624.000 pakjes ADHD medicijnen over de toonbank.

Maar wat is ADHD eigenlijk? En hoe kan het dat steeds meer kinderen ziek worden?

Om te beginnen is ADHD geen aantoonbare ziekte. De diagnose is gebaseerd op natte vingerwerk van een psychiater. Alleen zijn mening bepaalt of iemand de ziekte heeft of niet.

De symptomen van ADHD omschrijven in essentie stuk voor stuk normaal kindergedrag.

De diagnosticering van ADHD is gebaseerd op een kind jonger dan 7 jaar dat tekenen vertoont van onachtzaamheid of hyperactieve en impulsieve gedragingen.

De criteria zijn onder andere tollen in een stoel, antwoord geven voordat de vraag uitgesproken is, moeite hebben met op de beurt wachten, stoeien tijdens gesprekken of spelletjes en veel praten.

Andere symptomen zijn onder meer onzorgvuldig zijn en fouten maken op school, instructies niet opvolgen, taken niet afmaken, spullen verliezen omdat ze te vaak worden afgeleid en vergeetachtig zijn in dagelijkse activiteiten.

De diagnose voor ADHD wordt gebaseerd op criteria die worden voorgeschreven door de American Psychiatric Association (APA), bekend als DSM-IV. Kinderen die aan ten minste aan 6 criteria van onachtzaamheid of 6 criteria van hyperactieve en impulsieve gedragingen voldoen, hebben vermeend ADHD.

De DSM-IV richtlijnen voor het diagnosticeren van Attention Deficit Hyperactivity Disorder (ADHD) zijn gebaseerd op ‘flexibele criteria’ die in essentie normaal kinderlijk gedrag beschrijven.

Geen bewijs voor een ziekte
Er is fysiologisch niets mis met de kinderen, maar psychiaters bedriegen mensen en laten ze doormiddel van valse publicaties in de media geloven dat kinderen met ADHD een hersenafwijking hebben.

We hebben tot op de dag van vandaag nog geen enkel bewijs voor ofwel de oorzaak of de fysiologie voor geen van elke psychiatrische diagnose.

Elk geval waarin een “hersenstoornis” gevonden zou zijn, bleek vals te zijn. Geen enkele claim voor genen die bepaalde psychiatrische condities zouden veroorzaken heeft de tands des tijd doorstaan. Ondanks de populaire valselijke propaganda.

Prof. Dr. Joseph Glenmullen, M.D.

Als voorbeeld is er bijvoorbeeld psychiater Geurt van de Glind die de media bestookt met regelrechte leugens dat de ADHD ziekte kleinere hersenen zou veroorzaken bij kinderen (zie dit Trouw artikel), terwijl er al heel lang aanwijzingen bestaan dat ADHD medicijnen kleinere hersenen veroorzaken wat in de afgelopen jaren door wetenschappelijke studies dermate onderbouwd is dat het nu als feit kan worden beschouwd (zie deze studie waarin het is aangetoond dat ADHD medicijnen de groei van kinderen remmen).

ADHD medicijnen zeer schadelijk
Psychiater Geurt van de Glind stelt verder dat te weinig kinderen met ADHD medicijnen worden behandeld, en dat de medicijnen zeer veilig zijn.

Maar niets is minder waar. Ritalin (methylphenidate) is zeer schadelijk en in een recente studie is het zelfs aangetoond dat het op bepaalde gebieden schadelijker is dan regelmatig cocaïne gebruik. En ook al is het een van de eerste studies die het nu onomstotelijk bewijst, psychiaters weten dit al heel lang maar kiezen er blijkbaar bewust voor om de risico’s te verzwijgen, of te bagatelliseren.

Naast de hypothese dat ADHD veroorzaakt wordt door een hersenafwijking, gaan psychiaters nog een stap verder met een ‘hypothese op een hypothese’ door te stellen dat de ADHD ziekte genetisch is bepaald.

Psychiaters stellen dus dat mensen met bepaalde genetische kenmerken ‘ADHD’ hebben.

Kinderen worden gestigmatiseerd
Het zijn zeer dubieuze hypotheses, maar daar blijft het niet bij. Psychiaters vervolgen door de ziekte ADHD in de media te stigmatiseren. In vrijwel alle grote kranten kom je berichten tegen met vermeende links tussen maatschappelijke problemen en ADHD.

ADHD kinderen zouden (wanneer ze volwassen zijn) vaker dan andere kinderen de volgende problemen veroorzaken:

ADHD kinderen zijn sneller werkloos 
ADHD kinderen zijn sneller dakloos 
ADHD kinderen zijn sneller junk (drugsverslaafd) 
ADHD kinderen zijn sneller crimineel 
ADHD kinderen zijn sneller betrokken bij geweld 
ADHD kinderen presteren minder in de maatschappij 
ADHD kinderen gaan sneller roken en kunnen moeilijker stoppen 
Psychiaters wakkeren met dergelijke suggestieve berichtgeving een zekere haat of afkeer tegen ‘ADHD kinderen’ aan.

Lees verder op Psychiater.nu


Bezoek voor meer actueel nieuws en reacties het www.Niburu.nl Forum.

Bekijk ook onze agenda! Klik hier

----------


## Hansz

Beste Onassa, het leven is een spel, en elk spel kent spelregels.
Mijn 'nu jullie weer' komt voort uit 'jullie' eensgezindheid jegens mijn aanlevering van informatie die 'jullie' blijkbaar nogal tegen de borst stuiten.
Over het menselijke brein weet men heel veel, ook dat we waarschijnlijk er slechts zo'n 10% van gebruiken, maar dat zijn de 'wetenschappers' die dat beweren, energetisch en spiritueel zouden we in staat kunnen zijn om veel meer van onze hersenen te benutten als we maar niet zo afgestompt waren, niet zo 'gecivilliseerd' niet zo 'beschaafd'... we zijn onze feeling met 'de natuur' kwijtgeraakt, we hebben geen voelsprietjes meer die ons in staat stellen om meer te voelen en te weten, onze verbindingen met 'dat wat is' zijn ondergesneeuwd....enz.
Dat is dat door jou genoemde grijze gebied wat niet grijs hoeft te zijn als je je in die richting verdiept en ont-wikkeld.
En ja, elk mens draagt zijn eigen verantwoordelijkheid tav van zijn leven en handelen, en daarom zeg ik ook steeds;
Als je altijd blijft doen wat je deed blijf je krijgen wat je kreeg.....ben je dr blij mee ?!?

Een ANTI adhd campagne voer ik niet, ik tracht de weg te wijzen naar ANDERE manieren dan de reguliere om naar het gecreeerde fenomeen adhd te kijken... adhd is een term, niet een ziekte! 
RESPECT ... dat vindt iedereen fijn om te krijgen, maar zoveel mensen zoveel smaken... en meningen natuurlijk, en net als bij de politieke partijen waar elke partij HET BESTE voorheeft met NL en ondertussen elkaar het leven zuur maken wegens die meningsverschillen, is het bij fora als deze noodzakelijk (!) dat niet iedereen het met elkaar eens is, dan gebeurt er niets!
Soms is het noodzakelijk dat de comfortzone verlaten wordt, je weet wel; wat de boer niet kent... die komt niet achter zijn veilige boer'nhek vandaan, zijn referentiekader, want die stadse mens'n hebben allemaal rare gedachten... die, als hij de stoute schoenen aantrekt en er eens kennis mee maakt, bij nader inzien toch nog niet zo gek lijken te zijn.....
Ik ben ook een boer, met stoute schoenen... en ben vele hekken overgeklommen, en er zijn er nog veel meer!!!

Beste Sylvia; elk jaar hebben ca 55000 kinderen te maken met de scheiding van hun ouders, VIJFENVIJFTIGDUIZEND !!! 
Hoe denk jij dat de aanloop naar die scheiding is geweest, gezellig??? of vol kinderlijke en kinderachtige verwijten, ruzies en vergeten dat er ook nog kinderen (in de buurt) zijn.
Ouders zijn ook maar grootgeworden kinderen die kinderen krijgen.......... behalve, als ze zich hebben verdiept in het aanstaande en levenslange ouderschap, en zelfs dat is nog geen garantie op ultiem geluk.... maar geeft wel een redelijke verwachting en zelfvertrouwen dat de obstakels die zich voordoen te handelen zijn, maar EEN ding is zeker... NIETS is zeker!

ADHD is een gebezigde TERM, en ja, op die manier is ADHD levensgroot aanwezig in de MEDIA en talloze gezinnen, en mijn aanwezigheid op dit forum is om 'jullie' de ogen te openen voor de waarheid, achter de 'waarheid' van de reguliere psychiatrie, ziektenindustrie en Big Farma.
En het DOET pijn om tot het inzicht te komen dat je bent belazerd door de instituten waar je op vertrouwde, en om in de spiegel te kijken die ik 'jullie' voorhou... maar beter ten halve gekeerd dan ten hele gedwaald, toch?
Als je dat wilt zien tenminste...
Het is Ernstig en Serieus wat ik hier naar voren breng, ik ben misschien iemand die je wakker schudt terwijl je helemaal niet wakker wilt worden!
Oh ja, www.wijwordenwakker.org van Marcel Messing is OOK een site die de mensheid een kijkje achter de schermen van het establishment geeft.
En je hoeft het niet altijd eens te zijn met iemands ideeen, maar neem er kennis van!
De wereld is in beroering, is in verwarring, heilige huisjes blijken niet zo heilig te zijn, en dat op ALLE fronten !
Als je afwacht wat er gebeurt, komen 'dingen' als donderslag bij heldere hemel, als je zorgt dat je weet wat er komt, kun je je voorbereiden daarop.

Serieuszzz met elkaar van gedachten wisselen aangaande een onderwerp houdt in dat er tegen schenen geschopt wordt, aannames worden aangetast, inzichten worden verworven, overeenkomsten worden gesloten, compromissen...
Dat je daarbij niet je gevoel voor humor moet verliezen staat buiten kijf (hahaha)(hihihi)

----------


## sietske763

echt waar.....................ik word zo moe van jou hanz,......maar dat zal wel komen doordat mijn ouders gescheiden zijn.....
ik zal je 1 ding vertellen........ik was heel blij dat ze gingen scheiden.......maar daar zal je ook wel weer iets over te zeuren hebben.......

----------


## sietske763

o ja, ik kan wel raden wat je gaat zeggen......daardoor ben ik natuurlijk een ADHDer geworden,
daar weet ik ook nog wat op.......op YOU TUBE kan je een ADHD filmpje bekijken,
zo ben ik dus...en ik ben echt zo blij met mezelf!!!!
maar dat mag ik ws niet zeggen...

----------


## dotito

@Hansz

Kijk ik vind persoonlijk dat je voor ieder mening respect moet hebben.Maar eerlijk gezegd vind ik echt dat jij begint te overdrijven hoor.
Waar haal je het allemaal"JEZUS"vind jezelf niet dat je te ver gaat?
Het lijkt precies of dat je mensen wilt uitlokken!!
Je kan u visie geven,maar dit is al geen discussie meer he!

----------


## Hansz

Nou, vooruit, omdat 'jullie' het zat zijn om met de waarheid geconfronteerd te worden mijn LAATSTE bijdrage aan 'jullie' educatie.
Lees, Leer en LEEF, en vooral; DOE wat je MOET doen! (en je MOET heel veel)(tengunste van jezelf!)
Toedeloe,
Hanszzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

ADHD is misleidende reclame van drugdealers. 
Posted on April 30th, 2010 Fernand Haesbrouck No comments 
De Nederlandse Reclame Code Commissie (06-08-2002) stelt dat de Nederlandse Hersenstichting moet ophouden met in advertenties te beweren dat de psychiatrische diagnose van ADHD neerkomt op een neurobiologische ziekte of een hersendisfunctie.

Simpelweg omdat zoiets niet kan aangetoond worden en dat reclame maken met dat soort ziekte of disfunctie niet zorgvuldig is en bovendien misleidend.
Zie ook Wat is ADHD niet?
Verder na te lezen op www.ferdinand haesbrouck.be

Healthcare: pandemie van leugens. 
Posted on May 6th, 2010 Fernand Haesbrouck No comments 

Net zoals ADHD een grote leugen is, waarbij men die aandoening creëert en verspreidt, door pedagogische onmacht met doping bij kinderen aan te pakken, werd een grieppandemie uitgeroepen omwille van een gigantische commerciële leugen.

Waarom stimulantia?
Een behandeling bij ADHD steunt op het dwangmatig psychotisch maken door chronisch hoge doses sterke psychotica toe te dienen. 

Omdat men huivert van deze evidentie, verkoos de medische wetenschap, het werkingsmechanisme van deze psychotica als onbekend uit te roepen. 

Wie dit mechanisme toch bekend maakt, en stelt dat psychotica het zenuwstelsel verwoesten, is daardoor niet wetenschappelijk bezig!


maffia 
Posted on May 11th, 2010 Fernand Haesbrouck No comments 
Wanneer methylphenidaat (Rilatine, Concerta ea.) uit de handel gaat, zal de verspreiding ervan door de illegale maffia worden overgenomen.

KRANTENKOP; VS wetenschappers veranderen radicaal van mening;MEDICATIE TEGEN ADHD WERKT NIET !
**********
Mijn stelling; (bijna) ELK GEBREKJE KOMT DOOR HET BEKJE ... is toepasbaar op haast elke ziekte die op de fora van medicity besproken wordt en dus zal ik 'jullie' niet langer mijn wijsheden verkondigen... (hihi) moge u die inzichten verkrijgen die uw lasten zullen verlichten.

----------


## Onassa

> Beste Onassa, het leven is een spel, en elk spel kent spelregels.
> Mijn 'nu jullie weer' komt voort uit 'jullie' eensgezindheid jegens mijn aanlevering van informatie die 'jullie' blijkbaar nogal tegen de borst stuiten.


Beste Hansz.

Je moet ook wel beetje beter lezen hoor.
want in een vorige post heb ik al vermeld dat ik het met bepaalde dingen wel met je eens bent.
En dat zal hoofdzakelijk komen omdat ik zelf neig naar het alternatieve.
Persoonlijk zou ik graag zien dat regulier en laternatief elkar wat meer de hand zouden rijken.
Helaas gebeurt dit in mijn ogen nog veel te weinig.
Maar je moet wel met beide benen op de grond blijven staan.
Je kunt niet altijd alles maar in het alternatieve zoeken.
Soms is het reguliere noodzakelijk, daar kan je niet omheen.
En wat ik dan dat grijze gebied noem, dat is het gebied waar ik me het liefst in begeef, snappie????
En ik vind zeker dat ieder zijn eigen mening mag hebben en verkondigen, dat is ons recht gelukkig ook.
Maar......ik vind jou een beetje teveel doorslaan iin jou visie.
Krijg het idee dat jij iemand bent die denkt dat alles wél in het alternatieve gezocht kan worden en daarin ben ik het dan dus niet met je eens.
En een discussie mag ook best pittig zijn....geen probleem, maar lees ook de andere kant van de medaille en probeer ook die te respecteren en dat mis ik dus bij jou.....het respect voor de gene die anders denken en doen als jij.
Het word dan zo'n wellis nietus spelletje en dan kan jij het leven wel als een spelletje zien, maar met wellis nietus schiet geen mens wat op.
Het is de toon die je zet en dat is gewoon jammer.

----------


## Sylvia93

Valt ff enorm in slaap van Hansz. Je hebt vast zelf ook nooit met een scheiding van de ouders te maken gehad hè?? 

Maar vooruit, geef je in 1 ding gelijk, je bent idd zelf ook nog een kind! Danwel een iets groter kind dan de andere kleine kinderen.

----------


## dotito

@Hanszzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Vind persoonlijk dat je mensen raakt man,vind niet meer om te lachen.
Ben nl ook gescheiden en moet zeggen dat mijn dochter niets mankeert hoor!
Word echt mottig van al je gezever.

----------


## sietske763

heb alle andere reacties op verschillende topics van hanz gelezen.......
tjeeeeeeeee ik ga me afvragen waar dhr. hanz ooit een normale reactie vertoont,
heb echt goed gelezen, altijd heeft hij negatief commentaar en wel zeer vreemd zoals ook hier....altijd zonder respect voor anderen en het altijd beter weten..
dus totaal niet meer geloofwaardig, overal lokt hij een discussie uit.....

----------


## ikke64

Hansz, als ik jou was ging ik de politiek in. Lang van stof, zonder daadwerkelijk iets te zeggen. Trouwens nu ik het er toch over heb, kun je misschien gelijk al jou problemen aanpakken. Ja jou problemen. Want volgens mij zijn het vooral jou problemen en niet die van de andere leden. Niet die van mij in ieder geval. Mogelijk dat deze hele discussie ook eigenlijk niet hier thuis hoor maar onder de phygische aandoeningen, een broertje van vervolging waarzin of zo.
Hansz ik wens je heel veel sterkte voor in de toekomst, probeer toch nog een klein beetje plezier in het leven te krijgen anders wordt je wel heeeeeel erg zielig.
Als ik iets voor je kan doen vraag het dan gerust.

Gr Ikke

----------


## 1961anja

> Nou, vooruit, omdat 'jullie' het zat zijn om met de waarheid geconfronteerd te worden mijn LAATSTE bijdrage aan 'jullie' educatie.
> Lees, Leer en LEEF, en vooral; DOE wat je MOET doen! (en je MOET heel veel)(tengunste van jezelf!)
> Toedeloe,
> Hanszzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> ADHD is misleidende reclame van drugdealers. 
> Posted on April 30th, 2010 Fernand Haesbrouck No comments 
> De Nederlandse Reclame Code Commissie (06-08-2002) stelt dat de Nederlandse Hersenstichting moet ophouden met in advertenties te beweren dat de psychiatrische diagnose van ADHD neerkomt op een neurobiologische ziekte of een hersendisfunctie.
> 
> ...


Beste Hansz,

Voor het geval dat je toch niet gaat stoppen met antwoorden op dit topic: ik meld mij in ieder geval wel hier voor af. Jouw berichten zijn er alleen op gericht om jouw gelijk te bewijzen. Doodmoe word ik hier van. En beste Hansz, ik weet niet of het je al eens is opgevallen, maar iedere wetenschapper gaat net zo lang door met bewijzen van zijn/haar theorie tot er ook maar een aantal mensen geloven dat hij/zij gelijk heeft... Tsjah...
Oh ja, Hansz: get a life. Succes!

----------


## klarinette

Getuige dit bericht leeft het ook al in de Tweede kamer:
Tweede Kamer: Psychiaters gaan te ver, ADHD fiasco veroorzaakt ramp!
Datum: 15 mei 2010, 07:00 ~ Bronnen: Elsevier, MinVWS 
Het zou fijn zijn als er nu echt meer duidelijkheid komt.

----------


## ikke64

BTW er staat vandaag op teletext van RTL een stukje over pesticide die van invloed zouden zijn op ADHD, (in de USA)

Gr Ikke

----------

